# Australian Citizenship 2020 Applications



## gmurtaza

Starting a new thread for members who have applied Australian Citizenship in 2020 to get an idea about waiting time etc. Please also share your application progress to help others. My application detail below 

Eligibility: 8 April 2020
Applied: 10 April 2020 
Test Location Requested: Melbourne 
Test Date: waiting...


----------



## JandE

Citizenship Eligibility: 20/2/2020
Citizenship Applied: 7/3/2020
Test Location Requested: Brisbane
Test Date: waiting
Ceremony Location: ...
Ceremony Date: ...


----------



## saurabhthareja

Eligibility: 29 Jan 2020
Applied: 30 Jan 2020
Test Location Requested: Sydney
Test Date: waiting...


----------



## Sheldonpk

Eligibility: 13 May 2020
Applied: 13 May 2020
Test Location Requested: Parramatta
Test Date: waiting...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Not me but my wife:

Citizenship Eligibility: 4/5/2020
Citizenship Applied: 5/5/2020
Test Location Requested: Melbourne
Test Date: waiting
Ceremony Location: ...
Ceremony Date: ...


----------



## JandE

801 Granted: 20/2/2019
Citizenship Eligibility: 20/2/2020
Citizenship Applied: 7/3/2020
Test Location Requested: Brisbane
Test Date: waiting
Ceremony Location:
Ceremony Date:


----------



## jbone

Not me, but for my wife. 

Citizenship Eligibility: Birth
Citizenship Applied: 05/09/2019
Test Location Requested: Not Required
Test Date: Not Required
Ceremony Location: Not Required
Ceremony Date: Not Required

I decided to throw this in here because her pathway is rarely used: She was born to a former Australian Citizen and meets all the requirements for that pathway. There is no residency requirement, and no test / ceremony. Technically, she's been eligible since birth. Maybe this will help the one other person on earth applying through this channel


----------



## andy108

Hey everyone, my details: 

Eligible: 12 MAY 2020 

Applied: 18 MAY 2020 

What is the average processing time? 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sheldonpk

andy108 said:


> Hey everyone, my details:
> 
> Eligible: 12 MAY 2020
> 
> Applied: 18 MAY 2020
> 
> What is the average processing time?
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Could be a year


----------



## sudeepdai

Eligible Feb 2020

Applied on 6th March 2020. 

Citizenship by Conferral. 

Counil - Burwood NSW


----------



## JandE

andy108 said:


> Hey everyone, my details:
> 
> Eligible: 12 MAY 2020
> 
> Applied: 18 MAY 2020
> 
> What is the average processing time?
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Citizenship Processing time from Application to Ceremony:
June 2019, 75% were finalised in 16 months or less.
January 2020, 75% were finalised in 20 months or less.
April 2020, 75% were finalised in 23 months or less.

It's getting longer again.


----------



## Pilgrim

Hi, just adding my information to help the cause:

Eligible: July 2019

Applied: 19 May 2020

Test location requested: Sydney

Test date: 19 Feb 2021


----------



## mhry

Hi guys i need help.
I came Australia on 28 March 2016 on PMV 300 visa and then i was granted 820 in 2017 March and the the PR 801 on 23 May 2019. I thought i am eligible for citizenship on this day 23 May 2020 as i used residence calculator says YES am eligible but when i started the application online it says you don't meet the residence requirement use residence calculator to check. Huh i don't know what is wrong tell me please if you know more about this.
Thank you


----------



## JandE

mhry said:


> Hi guys i need help.
> I came Australia on 28 March 2016 on PMV 300 visa and then i was granted 820 in 2017 March and the the PR 801 on 23 May 2019. I thought i am eligible for citizenship on this day 23 May 2020 as i used residence calculator says YES am eligible but when i started the application online it says you don't meet the residence requirement use residence calculator to check. Huh i don't know what is wrong tell me please if you know more about this.
> Thank you


What dates have you been outside Australia since 23 May 2016?


----------



## mhry

I have never been outside Australia since March 2016.


JandE said:


> mhry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys i need help.
> I came Australia on 28 March 2016 on PMV 300 visa and then i was granted 820 in 2017 March and the the PR 801 on 23 May 2019. I thought i am eligible for citizenship on this day 23 May 2020 as i used residence calculator says YES am eligible but when i started the application online it says you don't meet the residence requirement use residence calculator to check. Huh i don't know what is wrong tell me please if you know more about this.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> What dates have you been outside Australia since 23 May 2016?
Click to expand...


----------



## Addy90

Hey everyone, 

Adding my info :


Eligible: Feb 2020

Applied: 02 Feb 2020

Test location requested: Sydney

Test date: waiting

Wondering when will the testing resume...


----------



## Myeo.aus

Citizenship Eligibility: 13/5/2020
Citizenship Applied: 11/6/2020
Test Location Requested: Melbourne
Test Date: waiting
Ceremony Location: ...
Ceremony Date: ...


----------



## Vessna56

Hi guys 

Adding my information

Eligible: 06 June 2019
Applied: 09 June 2020
Location requested: Sydney
Test date : 11 February 2021
Test location: Newcastle
Ceremony date: waiting

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Ali1980

Eligibility date: 15 Feb 2020
Application date: 15 Feb 2020
City: Brisbane

Status: Received 
Still waiting....


----------



## Ejona

Hi guys,

I need your help as I am trying to put through my citizenship application but I am stuck with some questions such as:

*1.Does this applicant have a national identity card?* - What do they mean by this? What is considered a national identity card? Do they need Australian documents or documents from my country of citizenship?

*2. Has this applicant ever held citizenship of any country? Date citizenship started *- Yes, I am a citizen of another country by birth, what do I put as the date citizenship stated? Do I put the date I was born?

*3. Other identity documents - Does this applicant have other identity documents? *- What's the difference between this and the national identity cards they ask for in my first question?

*4. Details of parents - Does this parent have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia? *- My parents have never visited Australia so do i just click "NO" for this one?

The online application then jumps from from page 24/34 where it asks for Identity documents, to page 32/34 which is about Consent Declaration. Is it meant to be like that?

Also, when do I submit scanned copies of ID and a Police Check?

Any help from those who have already been through this process would be much appreciated.


----------



## abro

Hello Guys,

Eligible: 03 Dec 2019
Applied: 04 Dec 2019
Test location requested: Sydney
Test interview date: waiting

Hopefully, test and interviews will resume soon.


----------



## Daussie

Guys please sign this petition... it's pathetic that gov using Covid as an excuse to delay citizenship processing 
https://www.change.org/p/restarting-australian-citizenship-test-interview


----------



## aussiesteve

Daussie said:


> Guys please sign this petition... it's pathetic that gov using Covid as an excuse to delay citizenship processing
> https://www.change.org/p/restarting-australian-citizenship-test-interview


It is not "pathetic" for the government to protect its own employees, they owe them a duty care to ensure that they are not unnecessarily exposed. It is the lackadaisical attitude to the Pandemic that has seen such a spike in numbers in Victoria.


----------



## mangos-frescos

mhry said:


> I have never been outside Australia since March 2016.


Were you able to resolve this issue?


----------



## Daussie

aussiesteve said:


> Daussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please sign this petition... it's pathetic that gov using Covid as an excuse to delay citizenship processing
> https://www.change.org/p/restarting-australian-citizenship-test-interview
> 
> 
> 
> It is not "pathetic" for the government to protect its own employees, they owe them a duty care to ensure that they are not unnecessarily exposed. It is the lackadaisical attitude to the Pandemic that has seen such a spike in numbers in Victoria.
Click to expand...

I know this is not the form to discuss about lockdown. Lockdown is not a strategy... virus will never go away until a vaccine is found which we don't know when. Until then every thing should be moved on in a controlled way (not just put on hold)... for most, holding citizenship appointments might not be important but for those applicants it is. I think this thread is for those applicants not others..


----------



## JandE

Daussie said:


> I know this is not the form to discuss about lockdown. Lockdown is not a strategy... virus will never go away until a vaccine is found which we don't know when. Until then every thing should be moved on in a controlled way (not just put on hold)... for most, holding citizenship appointments might not be important but for those applicants it is. I think this thread is for those applicants not others..


The Lockdowns are a strategy. To reduce contact between people, to reduce the numbers of infections.

To choose to put Home Affairs staff, and others, at risk for something that is not vital, is not a great idea.

They are discussing options to try to find a way, similar to the online ceremonies.

I hope they can do that, so that my wife can do her test etc.

We would actually rather wait, than risk mixing with more people than needed, and increase transmission risks.

Most people can survive in Australia as PR.


----------



## Sheldonpk

Daussie said:


> I know this is not the form to discuss about lockdown. Lockdown is not a strategy... virus will never go away until a vaccine is found which we don't know when. Until then every thing should be moved on in a controlled way (not just put on hold)... for most, holding citizenship appointments might not be important but for those applicants it is. I think this thread is for those applicants not others..


Some good news : WA has started with testing and soon it will be other states as well. Hang in there..

Yesterday update from Home affairs

"New applications for Australian citizenship are being accepted.

Processing continues on all applications for Australian citizenship that have already been lodged with the Department.

In-person citizenship interviews and citizenship tests have recommenced in Western Australia only from 6 July 2020. Eligible individuals will be contacted and invited to attend a citizenship interview or test. There is no need to contact the Department about your citizenship interview or test.

We will gradually restart interviews and citizenship tests in other states and territories when it is safe to do so."

https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship


----------



## J_oz

Just sharing my timeline:
Applied: 20 Oct 2019
Test location requested: Sydney
Test interview/Approval date: 10 Mar 2020
Awaiting ceremony


----------



## Galatic

Sheldonpk said:


> Could be a year


according to the latest update on the immigration website it is 20 months to 29 months from application to decision for 75% and 90% consecutively. But anyway, good luck, im sure in most cases, the actually waiting time is way shorter.


----------



## moishere

Hi Everyone just a quick Question would appreciate if someone could help me with this. There is a question when filling out the citizenship application 

Date your first Australian visa was granted (if known) ?

In this case if i was in Australia in 2008 for a year and then came back into Australia again in 2015 . Which visa should I mention?. 

Also where can i find the complete checklist on what documents are required for the citizenship application. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Moses.rbn

moishere said:


> Hi Everyone just a quick Question would appreciate if someone could help me with this. There is a question when filling out the citizenship application
> 
> Date your first Australian visa was granted (if known) ?
> 
> In this case if i was in Australia in 2008 for a year and then came back into Australia again in 2015 . Which visa should I mention?.
> 
> Also where can i find the complete checklist on what documents are required for the citizenship application.
> Thanks guys


You have to put 2008 as your first arrival time. although your visa has been changed, they would have all your details.

I could not find any check list online. But you can use Home&Affair website. it is complete and comprehensively explain everything.


----------



## moishere

Thanks heaps for this really appreciate the prompt response.


----------



## jeanros

moishere said:


> Hi Everyone just a quick Question would appreciate if someone could help me with this. There is a question when filling out the citizenship application
> 
> Date your first Australian visa was granted (if known) ?
> 
> In this case if i was in Australia in 2008 for a year and then came back into Australia again in 2015 . Which visa should I mention?.
> 
> Also where can i find the complete checklist on what documents are required for the citizenship application.
> Thanks guys


I visited Australia in 1995 on a school holiday as a tourist. The next time I arrived in Australia was in 2016, more than 20 years later. Does immi seriously expect me to put down 1995 as first visa granted even though it has no bearing on the 4 year residency requirement??


----------



## Moses.rbn

jeanros said:


> I visited Australia in 1995 on a school holiday as a tourist. The next time I arrived in Australia was in 2016, more than 20 years later. Does immi seriously expect me to put down 1995 as first visa granted even though it has no bearing on the 4 year residency requirement??


Yes. you have to write 1995 as your first arrival. If your believe was the case they would have mentioned it. When the First (superlative adjective) is used it means for the first time whenever it was.


----------



## Sheldonpk

This is from the immigration website.. testing has started again ..

New applications for Australian citizenship are being accepted.

Processing continues on all applications for Australian citizenship that have already been lodged with the Department.

In-person citizenship appointments and tests are resuming across states and territories in accordance with health guidelines.

Eligible individuals will be contacted and invited to attend a citizenship appointment or test. There is no need to contact the Department about your citizenship appointment or test.

In-person citizenship appointments and tests normally conducted by Services Australia in regional locations remain on hold. Details for the resumption of these services will be updated as information becomes available.

Currently, in-person citizenship appointments are available at:

Department of Home Affairs office, Adelaide SA
Department of Home Affairs office, Brisbane QLD
Department of Home Affairs office, Parramatta NSW
Department of Home Affairs office, Perth WA

last updated 14 August 2020

https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship


----------



## himap

Hello Guys,

Eligible: 15 Jan 2020
Applied: 05 Feb 2020
Test location requested: Melbourne
Test interview date: waiting


----------



## Ejona

Eligibility: 11 June 2020
Applied: 05 September 2020
Test Location Requested: Melbourne


----------



## dexulans

Eligible – May 2019
Applied – June 2020
Interview and Test Location Requested – Perth
Test / Interview Date – Passed Test 20/20 - Nov 2020
Approval - Waiting


----------



## Cazooz11

Hey guys I got Citizenship Approved 

Here is my time line
Citizenship Eligibility: 10/09/2019
Citizenship Applied: 27/2/2020
Test Location Requested: perth
Test Date: 17/09/2020 Approved
Ceremony Location: perth
Ceremony Date: waiting
5 / 5


----------



## dexulans

Cazooz11 said:


> Hey guys I got Citizenship Approved
> 
> Here is my time line
> Citizenship Eligibility: 10/09/2019
> Citizenship Applied: 27/2/2020
> Test Location Requested: perth
> Test Date: 17/09/2020 Approved
> Ceremony Location: perth
> Ceremony Date: waiting
> 5 / 5


Congratulations! That was comparatively quick!


----------



## Cazooz11

dexulans said:


> Congratulations! That was comparatively quick!


That's a hope for those who applied in 2020


----------



## Ali1980

I received the appointment letter today.
Eligible: 15 Feb 2020 
Submitted: 15 Feb 2020 
Test and interview appointment: 20 Oct 2020

Brisbane


----------



## buttersnips

Somebody should probably close the other thread regarding 2019 and onward applications, as people are chatting in both.

Guys can anybody recommend which app is best to practice for the citizenship test?


----------



## jeanros

buttersnips said:


> Somebody should probably close the other thread regarding 2019 and onward applications, as people are chatting in both.
> 
> Guys can anybody recommend which app is best to practice for the citizenship test?


If I'm not mistaken the 2019 thread is for those who applied for citizenship in 2019 while the 2020 thread is for those who applied for citizenship this year.

Like you, I'm wondering about what is the best app to practice for the citizenship test.

Would anyone on the forum be able to recommend the best app? Thank you in advance.


----------



## bondi girl

Eligible: 03 October 2020
Submitted: 05 October 2020
Test and interview appointment: WAITING
Location: Sydney


----------



## dexulans

*good luck with your test*



Ali1980 said:


> I received the appointment letter today.
> Eligible: 15 Feb 2020
> Submitted: 15 Feb 2020
> Test and interview appointment: 20 Oct 2020
> 
> Brisbane


Good Luck with your test! 10 days to go...


----------



## adwaitsaraf

Eligible – 04th Jan 2020
Applied – 07th Jan 2020 
Interview and Test Location-Sydney
Test / Interview Date – Waiting
Ceremony Date- Waiting


----------



## adwaitsaraf

Hi All, thanks for this forum. Quick question- does anyone know, are the applications picked randomly or In chronological order of application date? As I applied in Jan and one of my friend applied in June 2020, he got a test date already.


----------



## adwaitsaraf

Ali1980 said:


> I received the appointment letter today.
> Eligible: 15 Feb 2020
> Submitted: 15 Feb 2020
> Test and interview appointment: 20 Oct 2020
> 
> Brisbane


 Good Luck all the best


----------



## T&M

Did my interview and test yesterday ,(ADELAIDE) 
Pass the test 90% and was requested additional documents. 
Submitted yesterday via my immi account. 

Now waiting for the decision. 

Does any know how long it takes for the approval ?


----------



## Original

Hi everyone. I got a question regarding the online citizenship application. Do i need to provide police certificate together with other documents? Your advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks y'all


----------



## Arosh

Original said:


> Hi everyone. I got a question regarding the online citizenship application. Do i need to provide police certificate together with other documents? Your advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks y'all


No , you don't unless they specifically asked for it .Cheers


----------



## Arosh

T&M said:


> Did my interview and test yesterday ,(ADELAIDE)
> Pass the test 90% and was requested additional documents.
> Submitted yesterday via my immi account.
> 
> Now waiting for the decision.
> 
> Does any know how long it takes for the approval ?


it could take week or may be one month, for me it took one month


----------



## Original

Thanks Arosh. Much appreciated!


----------



## dexulans

*How did you go?*



Ali1980 said:


> I received the appointment letter today.
> Eligible: 15 Feb 2020
> Submitted: 15 Feb 2020
> Test and interview appointment: 20 Oct 2020
> 
> Brisbane


How did you go with test and appoitnment? Hope you got approved ...


----------



## ravikiran.7070

*Citizenship*

Hi All,

My citizenship application details below.

Entrey to Australia : July 2016 as a PR with the 189 sublcass visa
Eligibility : July 2020
Applied : July 2020
Test Center Requested : Sydney
Test date : Awaiting


----------



## PinkLady

Hi guys,

Eligibility: 04/02/2020
Applied: 04/02/2020
Location: Brisbane
Test Date:....... waiting
Ceremony Date: ... waiting


----------



## buttersnips

jeanros said:


> If I'm not mistaken the 2019 thread is for those who applied for citizenship in 2019 while the 2020 thread is for those who applied for citizenship this year.
> 
> Like you, I'm wondering about what is the best app to practice for the citizenship test.
> 
> Would anyone on the forum be able to recommend the best app? Thank you in advance.


Hey bud, I just sat the test today and passed 20/20.

My advice - Don't worry about using third party test apps, at least as a means for learning. Just read the official "Australia - Our common bond" pdf that is provided. If you want to try your knowledge after studying the official source material, it won't hurt to check out different test apps, but from my experience, I think a lot of them ask questions that most surely wouldn't be on the test (Like what is the gemstone of Australia? lol) Everything that will be on the test is covered in sections 1,2 and 3. They are multiple choice questions with 3 possible answers.

Managed to get through the 'interview' prior to the test with just my drivers licence, as it was all she asked to see. I had passports, printed documents, but I guess she felt satisfied based on my responding to her questions.


----------



## PinkLady

Hi guys,

One of my friends applied in April 2020 and received an email to come for the interview (Brisbane).


----------



## rmrm

Just wanted to share my application details.

Location: Perth

Eligibility: 11 May 2020
Applied: 8 June 2020
Test date received: 22 September 
Test date: 2 November (Approved) 

Waiting for a ceremony date

Also wanted to share that there was no real interview. I just gave my driver’s license and the only question was if I wanted to drop my middle name or not in the application (I dropped it so she was double checking) The lady next booth was quite loud though and was explaining to her applicant that due to covid they’re limiting touching documents so if its a straightforward application they now just check your drivers license.


----------



## dexulans

*Congratulations...*



rmrm said:


> Just wanted to share my application details.
> 
> Location: Perth
> 
> Eligibility: 11 May 2020
> Applied: 8 June 2020
> Test date received: 22 September
> Test date: 2 November (Approved)
> 
> Waiting for a ceremony date
> 
> Also wanted to share that there was no real interview. I just gave my driver's license and the only question was if I wanted to drop my middle name or not in the application (I dropped it so she was double checking) The lady next booth was quite loud though and was explaining to her applicant that due to covid they're limiting touching documents so if its a straightforward application they now just check your drivers license.


Congratulations!


----------



## Arosh

Hi

Just wondering anybody got the citizenship certificate via post recently after virtual ceremony? it has been 14 days after my ceremony, still waiting for certificate


----------



## PinkLady

Another friend applied in April 2020 and will have their test 2nd of December. Happy its progressing. However, I don't understand why some are waiting so long, some are so quick.


----------



## buttersnips

rmrm said:


> Just wanted to share my application details.
> 
> Location: Perth
> 
> Eligibility: 11 May 2020
> Applied: 8 June 2020
> Test date received: 22 September
> Test date: 2 November (Approved)
> 
> Waiting for a ceremony date
> 
> Also wanted to share that there was no real interview. I just gave my driver's license and the only question was if I wanted to drop my middle name or not in the application (I dropped it so she was double checking) The lady next booth was quite loud though and was explaining to her applicant that due to covid they're limiting touching documents so if its a straightforward application they now just check your drivers license.


Are we the same person? I'm also from perth, applied one day after you, i think the test invite email was a very similar date, and had my test on 2nd november, and had the same interview experience, hahah. was it the aboriginal lady that saw you as well?
I'm hoping we won't have to wait too long for the ceremony. I wonder how long it will take?


----------



## jandiguru

*Parent's place of birth (City)*

Hello everyone,

Currently, I am filling out a citizenship application, and I have noticed I had done a small typo mistake in my previous PR 3 years back for my parent's place of birth, I entered my city of birth instead of my parent's place of birth but still in the same country.

I have the same question in the citizenship application to put my parent's place of birth, and I want to enter the correct city this time but I am a bit worry because my previous PR application will have a different place of birth for my parent than the citizenship application, so what should I do? please advice!

Many thanks.


----------



## Ali1980

dexulans said:


> Ali1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received the appointment letter today.
> Eligible: 15 Feb 2020
> Submitted: 15 Feb 2020
> Test and interview appointment: 20 Oct 2020
> 
> Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> How did you go with test and appoitnment? Hope you got approved ...
Click to expand...

Yes I changed the date to 2 October 
I got approved on 7 October 
And still waiting for the ceremony


----------



## Akya

rmrm said:


> Just wanted to share my application details.
> 
> Location: Perth
> 
> Eligibility: 11 May 2020
> Applied: 8 June 2020
> Test date received: 22 September
> Test date: 2 November (Approved)
> 
> Waiting for a ceremony date
> 
> Also wanted to share that there was no real interview. I just gave my driver's license and the only question was if I wanted to drop my middle name or not in the application (I dropped it so she was double checking) The lady next booth was quite loud though and was explaining to her applicant that due to covid they're limiting touching documents so if its a straightforward application they now just check your drivers license.


Oh, I wish I had known this 2 weeks ago... My husband decided to postpone his test (was 27 Oct) because he realised he didn't have the original copy of his birth certificate that he uploaded with his application! It arrived in the mail yesterday so he can finally sit the test on the new date of 11 Nov.

Update: Brisbane required driver's licence and birth certificate (not just driver's licence)


----------



## dexulans

*I could not apply without Penal Clearance...*



Original said:


> Hi everyone. I got a question regarding the online citizenship application. Do i need to provide police certificate together with other documents? Your advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks y'all


For me, I could not apply without uploading the PCC / Penal Clearence ... it took over two months to arrange those and as a result my application got delayed...


----------



## dexulans

*Additional documents ...??*



Original said:


> Hi everyone. I got a question regarding the online citizenship application. Do i need to provide police certificate together with other documents? Your advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks y'all


Hi,

Did they verbally ask for additional documents or did they formally request via email / immi account?

Thanks


----------



## snety

share my wife's application details:

Location: Brisbane

Eligibility: 30 June 2020
Applied: 27 July 2020
Appoinment letter received: 10 Nov 2020
Appoinment / Test date: 17 Dec 2020


----------



## traceylee

Eligibility: 19 May 2020
Applied: 26 May 2020
Test Location Requested: Perth
Test Date: 22 October 2020
Citizenship Approval: 22 October 2020
Ceremony: waiting


----------



## vegemite20

snety said:


> share my wife's application details:
> 
> Location: Brisbane
> 
> Eligibility: 30 June 2020
> Applied: 27 July 2020
> Appoinment letter received: 10 Nov 2020
> Appoinment / Test date: 17 Dec 2020


Congratulations! I also applied on 26th July 2020 (Brisbane) but no updates so far. Can you confirm if the status of the application in immiaccount changed before receiving approval letter? Is approval letter received via post? My status is Submitted since lodging.

Thanks


----------



## snety

vegemite20 said:


> Congratulations! I also applied on 26th July 2020 (Brisbane) but no updates so far. Can you confirm if the status of the application in immiaccount changed before receiving approval letter? Is approval letter received via post? My status is Submitted since lodging.
> 
> Thanks


Status stays as "Received". No change on the "Last Updated" date.

Appointment letter received via email, also it is showing under "Message" tab of your application in your immiAccount.

Approval will only happen after the interview and as per my own experience back in 2012, status in ImmiAccount changed to "approved" once approved.


----------



## Bigguy213

Hi everyone i am new here, this my timeline

Eligibility: 27 May 2020
Applied: 28 May 2020
Test Location : Canberra Act
Test Date: 12 Nov 2020 passed 100% 
Approval ??? Statut received still waiting

Update
Approved on 22 Nov 2020 
Citizenship ceremony on 19 jan 2021
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Pikazza

I was given a test date. I want to see if there is an earlier date. Can I go try to reschedule using the link they provided, but opt to cancel and keep the original given date if nothing earlier is available??
I don't want my date to be pushed any further back if nothing is available earlier if that makes sense.
Anyone know?
Thanks
Pikazza


----------



## Pikazza

Location: Townsville
Eligibility: 23 April 2020
Applied: 23 April 2020 
Test Location: Townsville
Test date: Jan 21 2021 (passed 100%)


----------



## Shanahmed332

Hi im new here.
Location Sydney 
I submitted my citizenship application 26 may 2019. Passed my test in march 9 2020. Application status on immi account still showing application recieved . Its now 9 months for me after passing the test but until now didn’t get any letter for aproval or for ceremony. Is someone have experience like me?


----------



## Sambatth

Hi there I’m just going to tell about my application to help others for time frame . 

Location = Brisbane
Eligibility Citizenship = 2-September-2020
Applied citizenship = 4-September-2020
Test appointment received = 23-Nov-2020
Test Date = 12-January-2021

It’s happening so far so fast . Best of luck to all


----------



## Ali1980

Shanahmed332 said:


> Hi im new here.
> Location Sydney
> I submitted my citizenship application 26 may 2019. Passed my test in march 9 2020. Application status on immi account still showing application recieved . Its now 9 months for me after passing the test but until now didn't get any letter for aproval or for ceremony. Is someone have experience like me?


Hi.
Write them an email and say you wonder why ut has taken so long.


----------



## Shanahmed332

I have the same thing after my interview and test still status not changed to approve. Its 9 months waiting


----------



## Shanahmed332

Can someone tell me their email address so i can send them email to know what’s causing the delay


----------



## Myeo.aus

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my citizenship application in May 2020. My passport has since expired. 

Do I need to submit my new passport to the system?

Thanks.


----------



## Lionsheart

Myeo.aus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my citizenship application in May 2020. My passport has since expired.
> 
> Do I need to submit my new passport to the system?
> 
> Thanks.


If you have already renewed your passport yes you can update its details. but valid passport is not required for citizenship application. My passport wasn't valid at the time I did my test and interview and got approval same day no drama.


----------



## buttersnips

I was just chatting with a customer at work. He told me he said his test just a week ago, and during the interview portion, the representative asked him if he would like to have his ceremony on Australia Day or not. Has anybody else ever had this experience?
I just phoned up home affairs and the lady made me aware of the current waiting times for a ceremony invite, and told me that it is not possible to request a date?

Why would somebody who sat the interview after me be offered a date for a ceremony


----------



## Addy90

Hi everyone!

Just a little update, I got the citizenship appointment letter yesterday (Sydney CBD Office), looks like they've picked up the pace a bit!

For reference, I applied on 2nd Feb 2020.


----------



## seldomcl

Addy90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just a little update, I got the citizenship appointment letter yesterday (Sydney CBD Office), looks like they've picked up the pace a bit!
> 
> For reference, I applied on 2nd Feb 2020.


That's great news! Thanks for sharing, It's been a long wait for those who applied in Sydney! I applied on 14th Feb 2020 (City of Sydney), hoping to receive something before Christmas...

What is your appointment date? is it after Jan 2021?

Thanks!


----------



## Addy90

seldomcl said:


> That's great news! Thanks for sharing, It's been a long wait for those who applied in Sydney! I applied on 14th Feb 2020 (City of Sydney), hoping to receive something before Christmas...
> 
> What is your appointment date? is it after Jan 2021?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello! So the original appointment date was 21st Jan, but I moved it to this Wednesday (9.12). There weren't many available dates in December, either 9th Dec or then the first available day was the 18th Jan.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PinkLady

buttersnips said:


> I was just chatting with a customer at work. He told me he said his test just a week ago, and during the interview portion, the representative asked him if he would like to have his ceremony on Australia Day or not. Has anybody else ever had this experience?
> I just phoned up home affairs and the lady made me aware of the current waiting times for a ceremony invite, and told me that it is not possible to request a date?
> 
> Why would somebody who sat the interview after me be offered a date for a ceremony


Seems they do whatever they want....
I really want to be over with this and move on. 
My friends applied 3 months later than me and the have already passed test last month. I am still waiting for the test (since Feb).

I wouldn't be surprised if they say officially you can't choose the day of your ceremony... then someone is asked what they prefer.


----------



## PinkLady

Addy90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just a little update, I got the citizenship appointment letter yesterday (Sydney CBD Office), looks like they've picked up the pace a bit!
> 
> For reference, I applied on 2nd Feb 2020.


Congrats Addy 
We applied in February, but Brisbane.
It is progressing very quickly, hopefully we get lucky too.


----------



## federationfreak

*Travelling Overseas after Application*

I have a question re travelling overseas after applying for citizenship.

I read on Home Affairs' website that the Department cannot generally approve a citizenship application if the applicant is overseas. Just wanted to check to see if anyone's travelled overseas after applying for citizenship, and been given a citizenship test date in Australia whilst overseas?

For illustrative purposes, let's say:

Citizenship Eligibility: 5 December 2020
Citizenship Applied: 5 December 2020
Test Location Requested: Sydney,

and we have to travel overseas from 20 December 2020 for over two months until mid-February 2021. Might the Department give me a test date during the period of 20 December 2020 to 15 February 2021? Has anyone been in such a unique situation before?

Thanks so much for your responses!


----------



## Addy90

PinkLady said:


> Congrats Addy
> We applied in February, but Brisbane.
> It is progressing very quickly, hopefully we get lucky too.


Thanks so much  Fingers crossed for your application!

I had my test today and passed, my applications' online status has changed to "approved". Waiting for the ceremony invite now!

Does anybody know if they're still doing the online version?


----------



## seldomcl

Addy90 said:


> Hello! So the original appointment date was 21st Jan, but I moved it to this Wednesday (9.12). There weren't many available dates in December, either 9th Dec or then the first available day was the 18th Jan.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!


Tanhk you and congrats on passing your exam!


----------



## T&M

Quick update about my citizenship.
Check my immi account today and it was APPROVED. 
After interview and test I was asked to provided more documentation.


----------



## Ahmpt

Hi All, 

Eligibility: 28 Mar 2020, applied same day
Test: 2 Dec 2020, passed
Location: center link services, Palmerston Northern Territory
Status: received

I am not sure if it takes longer to approve the citizenship application in NT? Is it center link different to DHA in terms of application processing?

Thanks


----------



## Addy90

seldomcl said:


> Tanhk you and congrats on passing your exam!


Just an FYI, my partner has received an invite for the test today, he applied on 19th Feb and the earliest test date is around 2nd Feb 2021.

Did you get your invite??


----------



## seldomcl

Addy90 said:


> seldomcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanhk you and congrats on passing your exam!
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI, my partner has received an invite for the test today, he applied on 19th Feb and the earliest test date is around 2nd Feb 2021.
> 
> Did you get your invite??
Click to expand...

Hi Addy, thank you, I DID! Received the email this morning, got a test on 27th Jan, doesnt seem to have an earlier date. Time to study!


----------



## Lovebirds

Hi, does anyone know the wait times in citizenship ceremony after the application is approved. Thanks. I am from Perth.


----------



## Shanahmed332

Eligibility: 22 May 2019
Applied: 23 May 2019
Test date received: 09 Feb 2020
Test date: 14 march 
Immi status changed approved today 10 months after the test
Location Sydney


----------



## rmrm

Lovebirds said:


> Hi, does anyone know the wait times in citizenship ceremony after the application is approved. Thanks. I am from Perth.


Depends on your council. My application was approved on the day of the interview Nov 2 and my council (Eastern suburbs) emailed me the date of the ceremony which is mid January.


----------



## Lovebirds

Ok. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jeanros

Addy90 said:


> Thanks so much  Fingers crossed for your application!
> 
> I had my test today and passed, my applications' online status has changed to "approved". Waiting for the ceremony invite now!
> 
> Does anybody know if they're still doing the online version?


Hi Addy, how did you study for the test? Did you study from any books? Or did you use any apps? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## seldomcl

quick update:

Managed to re-schedule my test from late Jan to this morning. Passed and the application status has been updated to Approved!

Wondering how long the wait to the ceremony would be now...


----------



## Lovebirds

seldomcl said:


> quick update:
> 
> Managed to re-schedule my test from late Jan to this morning. Passed and the application status has been updated to Approved!
> 
> Wondering how long the wait to the ceremony would be now...


Which city are you from? I did my test 1 week ago and application approved same time. I am still waiting for the approval letter.


----------



## Addy90

jeanros said:


> Hi Addy, how did you study for the test? Did you study from any books? Or did you use any apps? Do you have any recommendations?


hey there, no books, I've read the booklet twice and did some practice tests via apps like "australia citizenship test" and "australian citizenship test 2020" (you can find it via app store on ios), its pretty easy


----------



## Addy90

seldomcl said:


> quick update:
> 
> Managed to re-schedule my test from late Jan to this morning. Passed and the application status has been updated to Approved!
> 
> Wondering how long the wait to the ceremony would be now...


Congrats! my partner rescheduled his to the 4th Jan!

I think depends on the council, the interviewer asked me if I plan to go anywhere within the next 6 months and i guess 6 months is the standard waiting time.
I'm wondering if they're still doing the ceremony online, does anyone know?


----------



## Marz833

My husband and I applied on 9 Feb 2020 and had our citizenship interview and test in Sydney Parramatta on 7 Dec 2020. His was approved same day but I am still waiting. Is this normal? They asked me for my current passport which was not reflecting on their systems, the previous one was. Could this be a reason for the delay. Has someone had a similar experience. Any idea what kind of checks they may be running on the new passport. The test was cleared and interview also completed. I am getting very worried.


----------



## Arosh

Marz833 said:


> My husband and I applied on 9 Feb 2020 and had our citizenship interview and test in Sydney Parramatta on 7 Dec 2020. His was approved same day but I am still waiting. Is this normal? They asked me for my current passport which was not reflecting on their systems, the previous one was. Could this be a reason for the delay. Has someone had a similar experience. Any idea what kind of checks they may be running on the new passport. The test was cleared and interview also completed. I am getting very worried.


Hey Don't worry, that's normal, it happened to me, my wife's got quick approval but i had to wait 2 weeks , it's normal and no need to panic


----------



## jeanros

Addy90 said:


> hey there, no books, I've read the booklet twice and did some practice tests via apps like "australia citizenship test" and "australian citizenship test 2020" (you can find it via app store on ios), its pretty easy


Thanks for your reply! By the way, are these free apps? Or do you have to pay for them?


----------



## Addy90

jeanros said:


> Thanks for your reply! By the way, are these free apps? Or do you have to pay for them?


Hey, no worries at all, all free!


----------



## seldomcl

Addy90 said:


> Congrats! my partner rescheduled his to the 4th Jan!
> 
> I think depends on the council, the interviewer asked me if I plan to go anywhere within the next 6 months and i guess 6 months is the standard waiting time.
> I'm wondering if they're still doing the ceremony online, does anyone know?


Best of luck to your partner!

It seems from their website that City of Sydney (my local council) is still doing online ceremonies. Anyone else from this thread from City of Sydney getting their ceremonies done recently?


----------



## gmurtaza

From Victoria, for what application date people recently received test or interview invite ?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

gmurtaza said:


> From Victoria, for what application date people recently received test or interview invite ?


I haven't seen anyone get interview or test dates for Victoria since the lockdown ended.


----------



## Shanahmed332

Does anyone knows how much it is currently waiting for a virtual ceremony after approval in Sydney . Thanks


----------



## hanif869

Hi is there any English test in the citizenship test? I am asking as there is a mention of basic English skill in the the test.


----------



## Addy90

has anyone's appointment (Sydney office) been cancelled for next week?

My partner's appointment was supposed to be on Monday and he got a text that its been cancelled. Can't reschedule or anything...

So annoying! :/


----------



## LT2018

Happy New Year everybody. 
Not me but my dad who is above 60. His citizenship application was approved in less than 2 months, so fast that we are still in shock, but very happy indeed.

801 Granted: 30/10/2019
Citizenship Eligibility: 30/10/2020
Citizenship Applied: 30/10/2020
No Citizenship Test Required
Citizenship Approval: 18/12/2020 (received postal letter on 22/12/20)
Ceremony Location: awaiting
Ceremony Date: awaiting


----------



## Original

Hi guys. My citizenship application was submitted on the 27/10/2020, but there has been an 'important information' on my Immi account ever since. The status has changed to "Received"
Below are the important information:

1) The evidence of identity for any children included in this application
2) The evidence to support your the applicants claim

Did anyone get this after their application was submitted or I have to supply this evidences? 

P.S: My child who was mentioned in my application was born here to my Aussie wife, hence, he is an Australian by default.


----------



## Ballu

Hi..I was scheduled for the 5th and mine is also cancelled.. the message I received stated that all appointments for the 4th and 5th has been cancelled.

Do post if you receive any further updates from DOHA


----------



## Ballu

Hi..I was scheduled for the 5th and mine is also cancelled.. the message I received stated that all appointments for the 4th and 5th has been cancelled.

Do post if you receive any further updates from DOHA


----------



## Ballu

Addy90 said:


> has anyone's appointment (Sydney office) been cancelled for next week?
> 
> My partner's appointment was supposed to be on Monday and he got a text that its been cancelled. Can't reschedule or anything...
> 
> So annoying! :/[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi..I was scheduled for the 5th and mine is also cancelled.. the message I received stated that all appointments for the 4th and 5th has been cancelled.
> 
> Do post if you receive any further updates from DOHA


----------



## sudeepdai

Hi All

I have been scheduled in for a citizenship interview for the 6th January. 

I haven't received any texts about cancellation but I am expecting it in all honesty. Possibly due to Covid-19 restrictions.


----------



## Ballu

The message That I received specifically mentioned appointments for 4th and 5th has been cancelled...

Kindly keep posted about your 6th appointment.

Regards


----------



## chupa

Hi, I've got my appointment in Feb. The thing is I've only got a certified copy of my birth certificate. Can you use a certified copy of birth certificate in the citizenship interview and test or what other documents can I use for that?


----------



## Ali1980

chupa said:


> Hi, I've got my appointment in Feb. The thing is I've only got a certified copy of my birth certificate. Can you use a certified copy of birth certificate in the citizenship interview and test or what other documents can I use for that?


Yes you must have the original document. But the day I had an appointment they asked only for my passport and driving licences. They didn't check the rest of the documents


----------



## Ali1980

Hi guys

I got approved on 7 October. My friends who got approved on 20 October have been invited to the 26 January ceremony but I haven’t received the invitation.
I’m in Brisbane. Anyone else, has a similar situation or is it normal? Why haven’t they invited me? I wrote them an email but no response


----------



## Ali1980

Hi guys

I got approved on 7 October. My friends who got approved on 20 October have been invited to the 26 January ceremony but I haven’t received the invitation.
I’m in Brisbane. Anyone else, has a similar situation or is it normal? Why haven’t they invited me? I wrote them an email but no response


----------



## Addy90

sudeepdai said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been scheduled in for a citizenship interview for the 6th January.
> 
> I haven't received any texts about cancellation but I am expecting it in all honesty. Possibly due to Covid-19 restrictions.


Hello! Is your appointment still gong ahead?


----------



## Luisbastos

Ballu said:


> The message That I received specifically mentioned appointments for 4th and 5th has been cancelled...
> 
> Kindly keep posted about your 6th appointment.
> 
> Regards


Any idea about the new dates for the ones that were cancelled?


----------



## Ballu

No my friend... No idea...


Also I can't see any official update anywhere about these cancellations


----------



## Vessna56

Hi guys
I have some news .I received my Appointment letter for my interview and test today.
The test will take a place in Newcastle in February
I applied in June 2020 Sydney.
They ask me to bring to the interview Family registration document with details of parent(s)
Does anyone knows what does it mean?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Addy90

sudeepdai said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been scheduled in for a citizenship interview for the 6th January.
> 
> I haven't received any texts about cancellation but I am expecting it in all honesty. Possibly due to Covid-19 restrictions.


Hey sudeepdai, did you have your appointment today? Fingers crossed they are going ahead!


----------



## Luisbastos

Hey Guys, my wife drove from dee why to the city today, but the test was cancelled. They didnt email or text her 😞 Mine was also cancelled on Monday.


----------



## Qween

Hi everyone. I just have a question. I am applying online and for some reason the application form pages jumped from 24 to 32. I was just wondering whether this has happened to anyone? 

I have reviewed my application, answered all the questions and I just don't see why it skips the pages. Please anyone help.. 

I haven't submitted the application yet as I am still gathering documents to attach.


----------



## Auspak

*Citizenship test cancelled*

Hi,
My citizenship test was supposed to be on 12 January in Newcastle but today I got appointment cancellation email that tests between 12 January- 1 February have been cancelled.
I don't know why they cancelled tests in Newcastle where we don't have any Covid cases nor any Covid positive visited here. Even dance floor are open at clubs and everything is normal here. Why they don't cancel cricket today in Sydney where 10000 people are going to Sydney Cricket Ground. It's totally unfair.


----------



## Dario2020

*Appointment Postponed in 2020 and still waiting*

Hi

I just wanted to see if anyone else is having the same issue as my wife and I are.

We applied in November 2019 for Citizenship and in February 2020 we received our letters for Appointment to sit the citizenship tests for the 3rd week in April 2020 (We are in Victoria). However, Covid hit and our appointment was postponed and we are now 11 January 2021 and haven't received any information from the department about the rescheduling of our appointment since the email to postpone.

Just wanted to know if others out there are having the same issue and possibly found a way to get an appointment as new applications are being processed apparently.

Summary:
Applied for Citizenship in November 2019
Accepted in February 2020
Appointment set mid-April 2020
Appointment postponed beginning-April 2020
Reschedule .... still waiting for correspondence

Dario


----------



## 241034

*Married or maiden name for citizenship?*

Hi Guys,

I am hoping you can help me determine which name to use on my citizenship application. I have scoured the internet but I am having trouble finding the answer. Ideally I would like to apply using my married name.

My current UK passport and Aus PR visa are in my maiden name.

I got married in Aus in 2018, and updated my driving licence, bank details and bills to my married name.

Can I apply using my married name without issue, by providing my marriage certificate and all of my ID documents (which are a mix of my maiden and married name)?

Or does my citizenship application name need to match my current visa? The main issue I have is the evidence of identity in the community - everyone I can approach to complete this knows me as my married name.....

Thank you in advance for your help, and wishing you speedy processing times for your applications


----------



## seldomcl

Dario2020 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to see if anyone else is having the same issue as my wife and I are.
> 
> We applied in November 2019 for Citizenship and in February 2020 we received our letters for Appointment to sit the citizenship tests for the 3rd week in April 2020 (We are in Victoria). However, Covid hit and our appointment was postponed and we are now 11 January 2021 and haven't received any information from the department about the rescheduling of our appointment since the email to postpone.
> 
> Just wanted to know if others out there are having the same issue and possibly found a way to get an appointment as new applications are being processed apparently.
> 
> Summary:
> Applied for Citizenship in November 2019
> Accepted in February 2020
> Appointment set mid-April 2020
> Appointment postponed beginning-April 2020
> Reschedule .... still waiting for correspondence
> 
> Dario


That is such a long wait and you must be very frustrated! Although not in the same situation but I would suggest contacting the department and get an update if you cannot find any infomation online.


----------



## Qween

Original said:


> Hi guys. My citizenship application was submitted on the 27/10/2020, but there has been an 'important information' on my Immi account ever since. The status has changed to "Received"
> Below are the important information:
> 
> 1) The evidence of identity for any children included in this application
> 2) The evidence to support your the applicants claim
> 
> Did anyone get this after their application was submitted or I have to supply this evidences?
> 
> P.S: My child who was mentioned in my application was born here to my Aussie wife, hence, he is an Australian by default.


Hi. I got the exact 'action message' for my application. As for 
1.My child was born here. I attached the Aus birth certificate and Aus passport, but the message still shows. I also attached the child's other overseas passport & birth certificate, since mentioned in the application that the child is dual. 
2.I have no idea what other evidence is needed. I have attatched 'other documents' to prove my citizenship, current address etc. But the message is still there.

Hoping someone who got the same error will help us out. Otherwise I'll just wait and see what documents the case officer will requestnwhen they look at my application. I just can't see what I haven't uploaded that's required.


----------



## Masons

Hi everyone,

I need an advice.

I have an appointment for my citizenship application in a few weeks' time.. The appointment letter indicated that I am to bring the passport which I first arrived in Australia.

The issue is it was over 20 years ago and I have since lost that passport.

I like to know if anyone has the same experience and if that impact their citizenship application?


----------



## Sheldonpk

Hi Everyone, 

Today out of the blue I received an appointment letter for 23/02/2021 Parramatta NSW
Applied for citizenship on 29 May 2020

Have rescheduled it to 05/02/2021 would prefer an earlier date will keep trying to reschedule it.


----------



## sudeepdai

Addy90 said:


> Hey sudeepdai, did you have your appointment today? Fingers crossed they are going ahead!


Hi Guys

My application got cancelled until further notice.

Sorry, have been super busy with work and couldnt update.

Waiting on a next available date.

It was almost there but oh well


----------



## joankat

*Form 1195*

Hi everyone

I received my appointment letter last week. Do I need to bring the original copy of Form 1195 I submitted? I unfortunately didn't keep a copy.

Date of application: 9 April 2020
Test and interview: 9 Feb 2020
Location: Sydney


----------



## Addy90

sudeepdai said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My application got cancelled until further notice.
> 
> Sorry, have been super busy with work and couldnt update.
> 
> Waiting on a next available date.
> 
> It was almost there but oh well


My partner had his appointment today, got an invite last Thursday!

Now we wait for the ceremony  good luck everyone!


----------



## Arosh

joankat said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received my appointment letter last week. Do I need to bring the original copy of Form 1195 I submitted? I unfortunately didn't keep a copy.
> 
> Date of application: 9 April 2020
> Test and interview: 9 Feb 2020
> Location: Sydney


No, you don't need


----------



## seldomcl

Congrats! Now the wait....


----------



## Vessna56

Hi there,

If you did not know guys,

The Australian citizenship test has been updated. Changes include:
revised questions
new questions on Australian values
a new requirement for all applicants that all 5 questions on Australian values must be answered correctly, with a mark of at least 75 per cent overall to pass the test

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/our-common-bond

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/listen-to-podcast

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/prepare-for-test/practice-test-new

This is very useful blog as well

https://www.aussian.com/australian-citizenship-free-practice-tests/


----------



## Vessna56

Hi everyone

I would be grateful if someone would let me know what type of document it is Family registration document with details of parent(s)
I will have a citizenship test soon and I am not sure will I need that document.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sheldonpk

joankat said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received my appointment letter last week. Do I need to bring the original copy of Form 1195 I submitted? I unfortunately didn't keep a copy.
> 
> Date of application: 9 April 2020
> Test and interview: 9 Feb 2020
> Location: Sydney


No you don't need the form 1195. 
With the restrictions they asked me current passport, birth certificate and drivers license.


----------



## Hlou2021

Hi all,

Just wondering what the processing/waiting times are like in Sydney at the moment?

Eligibility: 22 May 2020
Applied: 20 July 2020
Test Location Requested: Sydney City Office (RANDWICK CITY COUNCIL)
Application status: Received
Test Date: 15 March 2021
Test Outcome: Passed: Waiting for IMMI Login to reflect the outcome, as still saying "received", also waiting on my approval letter and ceremony date (does anyone have an ETA on this for Randwick Council NSW?)

Important information
This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.

You must scan and attach all of the applicant's original documents to this application, including:

Evidence of identity for any children included in this application
Evidence to support the applicant's claims
Refer to the guidelines on attaching documents.

Also - the above message has appeared on my application since lodged? I don't have any children, so just wondering why this is appearing? I also attached all of my necessary documents when I lodged my application.


----------



## Sheldonpk

Hlou2021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering what the processing/waiting times are like in Sydney at the moment?
> 
> Eligibility: 22 May 2020
> Applied: 20 July 2020
> Test Location Requested: Sydney City Office (RANDWICK CITY COUNCIL)
> Application status: Received
> 
> Important information
> This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.
> 
> You must scan and attach all of the applicant's original documents to this application, including:
> 
> Evidence of identity for any children included in this application
> Evidence to support the applicant's claims
> Refer to the guidelines on attaching documents.
> 
> Also - the above message has appeared on my application since lodged? I don't have any children, so just wondering why this is appearing? I also attached all of my necessary documents when I lodged my application.


Currently i have seen Sydney applicants from Jan 20 have received invites for the test.

In regards to "Evidence of identity for any children included in this application " this is a generic notes to all applicants. Dont worry about it


----------



## Hlou2021

Sheldonpk said:


> Currently i have seen Sydney applicants from Jan 20 have received invites for the test.
> 
> In regards to "Evidence of identity for any children included in this application " this is a generic notes to all applicants. Dont worry about it


Thanks for your help! Ahhh, so generally a year's waiting time from lodgment to test date given?


----------



## Sheldonpk

Hlou2021 said:


> Thanks for your help! Ahhh, so generally a year's waiting time from lodgment to test date given?


I applied in end of May 20 and received an invite on 14/01/21 for 23/02/21. rescheduled it to 18/01/21


----------



## sudeepdai

Did anyone who was cancelled for the 4th/5th/6th get a text message or any updates? 

Mine was on the 6th but got cancelled and awaiting now for a rescheduled date.


----------



## Lauraeve27

Sorry i've posted this in the wrong section so removing it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cooolsunny

Hlou2021 said:


> Sheldonpk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently i have seen Sydney applicants from Jan 20 have received invites for the test.
> 
> In regards to "Evidence of identity for any children included in this application " this is a generic notes to all applicants. Dont worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! Ahhh, so generally a year's waiting time from lodgment to test date given?
Click to expand...

I guess it's very subjective and due to number of factors.

I applied my citizenship on 28th December 2020 (22 day or so ago) online, got the test date letter by email today. Scheduled for end feb. Hoping for a early finalisation of this whole process.

Location - Perth


----------



## Sheldonpk

Cooolsunny said:


> I guess it's very subjective and due to number of factors.
> 
> I applied my citizenship on 28th December 2020 (22 day or so ago) online, got the test date letter by email today. Scheduled for end feb. Hoping for a early finalisation of this whole process.
> 
> Location - Perth


Perth has no backlog hence you would have received a letter. 
Sydney has a backlog since May 20 and Melbourne has not resumed as yet since the Lockdown.


----------



## sameerjain47

Upon passsing citizenship test, How soon should the status change online as mine still showing Received inspite of clearing the test yesterday.


----------



## sudeepdai

sudeepdai said:


> Did anyone who was cancelled for the 4th/5th/6th get a text message or any updates?
> 
> Mine was on the 6th but got cancelled and awaiting now for a rescheduled date.


Rescheduled in for the 24th of February 2021 for the interview again.


----------



## Auspak

sudeepdai said:


> Rescheduled in for the 24th of February 2021 for the interview again.


Hey Sudeepdai, Did you email them or they sent you appointment letter without contacting them ?


----------



## Addy90

sameerjain47 said:


> Upon passsing citizenship test, How soon should the status change online as mine still showing Received inspite of clearing the test yesterday.


Hey, my partner passed his test on the 18th (Sydney office), the status changed to "approved" yesterday.


----------



## Karolinka

Hi everyone! Just a quick question. I applied for citizenship end of November 2020. I checked the test centre as Brisbane office. Since then I moved and now my closest testing centre is in Rockhampton. I changed my address in immi account, do I need to call and ask them to move me to the Rockhampton test centre? Or they will do it by themselves with my address change?

Also, since getting my PR I had a child. He’s an Australian citizen, he’s dad is Aussie. Do I need to send his birth certificate in my application? Do I need to take a photo of him and get a form signed by a JP/doctor etc? Like I did for myself?


----------



## rmrm

Karolinka said:


> Also, since getting my PR I had a child. He's an Australian citizen, he's dad is Aussie. Do I need to send his birth certificate in my application? Do I need to take a photo of him and get a form signed by a JP/doctor etc? Like I did for myself?


Soz no help for the first one but for the second part of your Q, no you don't need to do all that. I had a bub after getting my PR too to my partner who's a citizen. From memory they only ask for all of that if the kid is applying for citizenship with yourself.


----------



## sudeepdai

Auspak said:


> Hey Sudeepdai, Did you email them or they sent you appointment letter without contacting them ?


Hey

They sent me an email themselves.

I didn't contact them.


----------



## Original

Hi guys. The good news is coming around
Applied for citizenship on 27th October 2020
Got an email regarding an interview and test last night
Schedule for interview and test early next week

Location: Brisbane
Wish me good luck😄


----------



## amb1311

Hi all, I need some advice. I am a PR (801 partner visa) and I am eligible to apply for citizenship in February. I used a migration agent for my 801 visa and I really have no idea what the next stage in other than I am eligible to apply for citizenship in February 2021.
Where do I begin? What is the process involved? What is the total cost? Do I need a migration agent again or not? Sorry I have no idea i am totally clueless!


----------



## Theo81

Hi, I got my approval on November 3, 2020 and my friend got hers on November 12. She received an invite for oath taking on Australia Day whilst I am still waiting for a schedule. Is anyone here in the same situation? I am from
Sydney.


----------



## sameerjain47

Theo81 said:


> Hi, I got my approval on November 3, 2020 and my friend got hers on November 12. She received an invite for oath taking on Australia Day whilst I am still waiting for a schedule. Is anyone here in the same situation? I am from
> Sydney.


Do you mind sharing your test date as I am trying to work out approx how long it takes to show approval on line


----------



## Theo81

sameerjain47 said:


> Theo81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I got my approval on November 3, 2020 and my friend got hers on November 12. She received an invite for oath taking on Australia Day whilst I am still waiting for a schedule. Is anyone here in the same situation? I am from
> Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing your test date as I am trying to work out approx how long it takes to show approval on line
Click to expand...

Test/ Interview was last 3 November 2020. I applied in Aug 2019.


----------



## Shanaka

Hello everyone... Is anyone waiting a ceremony from Ipswich council QLD?? My time is below.

01/05/2020 – Applied from Sydney – Parramatta council
20/12/2020 – Moved from NSW to QLD. updated the address in Immi account & Application
19/01/2021 – test invite received for 25/02/2021. Rescheduled for 25.01.2021 Brisbane test centre
25/01/2021 – Test and interview passed 100%. Application approved on the same time.
Waiting for the ceremony – Ipswich QLD council.

Thanks


----------



## Karolinka

Shanaka said:


> Hello everyone... Is anyone waiting a ceremony from Ipswich council QLD?? My time is below.
> 
> 01/05/2020 - Applied from Sydney - Parramatta council
> 20/12/2020 - Moved from NSW to QLD. updated the address in Immi account & Application
> 19/01/2021 - test invite received for 25/02/2021. Rescheduled for 25.01.2021 Brisbane test centre
> 25/01/2021 - Test and interview passed 100%. Application approved on the same time.
> Waiting for the ceremony - Ipswich QLD council.
> 
> Thanks


Hey &#128075;&#127996; could you please tell me how did you change your address on your application? I moved from Brisbane up north, changed my address in immi account!


----------



## Shanaka

Karolinka said:


> Hey &#128075;&#127996; could you please tell me how did you change your address on your application? I moved from Brisbane up north, changed my address in immi account!


01. Login to Immi account and go into the application. 
02. From the menu select update details
03. Then select change address details
04. Select your name and update the new address


----------



## Karolinka

Shanaka said:


> 01. Login to Immi account and go into the application.
> 02. From the menu select update details
> 03. Then select change address details
> 04. Select your name and update the new address


yes, thank you, I did that already. I thought maybe you changed it differently. So it was all good? just changing it in the immi account?


----------



## Shanaka

Karolinka said:


> yes, thank you, I did that already. I thought maybe you changed it differently. So it was all good? just changing it in the immi account?


Hi Karolinka, Yes thats all... Now just have to wait!


----------



## PinkLady

Hi everyone 

Applied 4th Feb 2020 and no news yet...  
Haven't received any emails. Should I be worried? It will be 1 year soon.
Anyone still waiting for the invitation from February or earlier months?
Thanks


----------



## Karolinka

Shanaka said:


> Karolinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, thank you, I did that already. I thought maybe you changed it differently. So it was all good? just changing it in the immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karolinka, Yes thats all... Now just have to wait!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! &#128578;


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

I know this is the 2020 thread, but I just sent my application!

Citizenship Eligibility: 13/9/2020
Citizenship Applied: 27/01/2021
Test Location Requested: Albany/Perth
Test Date: waiting
Ceremony Location: ...
Ceremony Date: ...

Started the app in September 2020, but then had major surgery so just finished getting photos, etc. and applied today. How long have most people been waiting?


----------



## seldomcl

PinkLady said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Applied 4th Feb 2020 and no news yet...
> Haven't received any emails. Should I be worried? It will be 1 year soon.
> Anyone still waiting for the invitation from February or earlier months?
> Thanks


Are you in Melbourne? I heard that Melbourne's backlog is still going on. I applied on 14 Feb in Sydney and received test invite in December.


----------



## Pilgrim

Pilgrim said:


> Hi, just adding my information to help the cause:
> 
> Eligible: July 2019
> 
> Applied: 19 May 2020
> 
> Test location requested: Sydney
> 
> Test date: waiting...


Update: In letter received 15 Jan 2021, Interview/test scheduled for February 19, 2021


----------



## rmrm

Just updating my timeline:

Location: Perth

Eligibility: 11 May 2020
Applied: 8 June 2020
Test date received: 22 September 2020
Test date: 2 November 2020 (Approved) 
Ceremony invitation received: 25 November 2020
Ceremony date: 26 January 2021


----------



## PinkLady

seldomcl said:


> Are you in Melbourne? I heard that Melbourne's backlog is still going on. I applied on 14 Feb in Sydney and received test invite in December.


Thanks for your answer, I am in Brisbane. Fingers crossed I will hear from them soon.


----------



## Ali1980

I don’t know if they’re being racist or anything. But why should I still be waiting and not invited for the ceremony and many people in my area who got approved a month after me got invited and did the ceremony Australia day? I got approved 2 October 2020, still waiting, no invitation.
I’m pissed off. Some of my friends from other countries who got the approval weeks after me were invited and did it.
Brisbane


----------



## Sammy J

Ali1980 said:


> I don't know if they're being racist or anything. But why should I still be waiting and not invited for the ceremony and many people in my area who got approved a month after me got invited and did the ceremony Australia day? I got approved 2 October 2020, still waiting, no invitation.
> I'm pissed off. Some of my friends from other countries who got the approval weeks after me were invited and did it.
> Brisbane


If "they" were being racist you wouldn't have made it to the citizenship stage...
Silly comment


----------



## Ali1980

Sammy J said:


> Ali1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they're being racist or anything. But why should I still be waiting and not invited for the ceremony and many people in my area who got approved a month after me got invited and did the ceremony Australia day? I got approved 2 October 2020, still waiting, no invitation.
> I'm pissed off. Some of my friends from other countries who got the approval weeks after me were invited and did it.
> Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> If "they" were being racist you wouldn't have made it to the citizenship stage...
> Silly comment
Click to expand...

Firstly, there is no meed to be impolite and call each other silly in this community. We can show more tolerance and consideration.

Secondly, it seems you may not know much about the processing time of refugees applications which is more than 3 years, and also some European countries etc.
I got here on a skilled visa. As I mentioned I got approved 2 October, I have friends from Italy who hot approved in November and one of them 21 October. We all live in Fortitude valley. They got invited and I didn't. 
FYI, racism these days is not not concentration camp. It's 2021. It can be as subtle as processing times for applications.
And please refrain from answering should you decide to use words such as silly etc.


----------



## Sammy J

Ali1980 said:


> Firstly, there is no meed to be impolite and call each other silly in this community. We can show more tolerance and consideration.
> 
> Secondly, it seems you may not know much about the processing time of refugees applications which is more than 3 years, and also some European countries etc.
> I got here on a skilled visa. As I mentioned I got approved 2 October, I have friends from Italy who hot approved in November and one of them 21 October. We all live in Fortitude valley. They got invited and I didn't.
> FYI, racism these days is not not concentration camp. It's 2021. It can be as subtle as processing times for applications.
> And please refrain from answering should you decide to use words such as silly etc.


I didn't call YOU silly, i called your COMMENT silly.

There is nothing subtle about calling someone or an organisation racist especially when you have zero proof to back up this claim. 
I have no idea on the criteria that councils use to determine who gets invited or not, but i highly doubt the country you are originally from has any bearing on that decision.
I get that you're upset that the final step for you to become an Australian Citizen is taking longer than you hoped, but to bring up racism as the reason is completely wrong imo


----------



## Aus21

Question about form 1195

Point 2 and 3 must be completed by a person with a specific profession.
What if I don't know anyone with one of the professions listed on form 1195 ?!?!


I know an accountant.. But in the form shows accountants from a specific association
can any accountnat sign the form ?


----------



## PinkLady

Ali1980 said:


> I don't know if they're being racist or anything. But why should I still be waiting and not invited for the ceremony and many people in my area who got approved a month after me got invited and did the ceremony Australia day? I got approved 2 October 2020, still waiting, no invitation.
> I'm pissed off. Some of my friends from other countries who got the approval weeks after me were invited and did it.
> Brisbane


I would call it a lottery not racism. My friends are from the same country as me and they applied 2 months later than me... they already passed their test 2 months ago. I am still waiting. We are from Poland. 
I understand your frustration (as I am frustrated too), but to be honest If you feel this country or institution is racist why would you want to be part of it.... just saying....


----------



## Basheer

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone have same of my situation i have done my Test on 21/09/2021 till now i haven't got any response or approval yet my immi account still written there Received ?? can anyone tell me why i took so long ?

Eligibility Date:- 20/07/2019
Apply Date:- 22/07/2019
Test Date:- 21/09/2020 Passed
Approval :- N/Y


----------



## andy108

PinkLady said:


> I would call it a lottery not racism. My friends are from the same country as me and they applied 2 months later than me... they already passed their test 2 months ago. I am still waiting. We are from Poland.
> I understand your frustration (as I am frustrated too), but to be honest If you feel this country or institution is racist why would you want to be part of it.... just saying....


Totally agree, if he thinks this country is racist - then why would stay here and trying to be part of it. 

This is just SO rude to say anything like this!

The fairest society ever!


----------



## andy108

Basheer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone have same of my situation i have done my Test on 21/09/2021 till now i haven't got any response or approval yet my immi account still written there Received ?? can anyone tell me why i took so long ?
> 
> Eligibility Date:- 20/07/2019
> Apply Date:- 22/07/2019
> Test Date:- 21/09/2020 Passed
> Approval :- N/Y


There a few people like this, if you look at the tracker 
myimmitracker DOT com/en/au/trackers/citizenship-processing-tracker some people may wait for a year or longer for approval, most wait few months usually.


----------



## Basheer

Thank you good luck 2 everyone!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Aus21 said:


> Question about form 1195
> 
> Point 2 and 3 must be completed by a person with a specific profession.
> What if I don't know anyone with one of the professions listed on form 1195 ?!?!
> 
> I know an accountant.. But in the form shows accountants from a specific association
> can any accountnat sign the form ?


I had a post worker sign mine when I did the passport photos, as I've regularly gone into the Post office since I arrived here. Ask your Accountant if they fall into one of the categories?


----------



## seldomcl

andy108 said:


> Totally agree, if he thinks this country is racist - then why would stay here and trying to be part of it.
> 
> This is just SO rude to say anything like this!
> 
> The fairest society ever!


I'm sure the OG was just frustrastrated and made a comment that she/he didn't mean.

Your logic that the OG shouldn't be here since she/he thinks the country is racist also doesn't have legs. With that logic everyone should move overseas if there is one thing that they are not happy with their country? Australia is great but also has things that can be improved (the ridiculous waiting time for A LOT of visas for instance, I'm sure you have also experienced)

So let's just all be a little more tolerant of each other


----------



## Ali1980

seldomcl said:


> andy108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree, if he thinks this country is racist - then why would stay here and trying to be part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just SO rude to say anything like this!
> 
> The fairest society ever!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the OG was just frustrastrated and made a comment that she/he didn't mean.
> 
> Your logic that the OG shouldn't be here since she/he thinks the country is racist also doesn't have legs. With that logic everyone should move overseas if there is one thing that they are not happy with their country? Australia is great but also has things that can be improved (the ridiculous waiting time for A LOT of visas for instance, I'm sure you have also experienced)
> 
> So let's just all be a little more tolerant of each other
Click to expand...

Thanks for the sympathy and understanding.
I was a bit shocked to be honest by the comments of previous users saying I should leave Australia if I'm not happy with one thing only.
Of course, it's a great country because there's tolerance and acceptance. There's freedom of speech and not many other countries that as soon as you make a criticism you're locked up or kicked out.

Anyhow, I was pissed off that day and made that comment. I lost my uncle to covid 50 days ago, I wanted to leave Australia to be with my family, I wrote three emails and I wasn't able to. This whole thing probably made me say that.

Thanks for your comment. It means there is acceptance and sympathy in this community.


----------



## andy108

seldomcl said:


> I'm sure the OG was just frustrastrated and made a comment that she/he didn't mean.
> 
> Your logic that the OG shouldn't be here since she/he thinks the country is racist also doesn't have legs. With that logic everyone should move overseas if there is one thing that they are not happy with their country? Australia is great but also has things that can be improved (the ridiculous waiting time for A LOT of visas for instance, I'm sure you have also experienced)
> 
> So let's just all be a little more tolerant of each other


to correct you - I didn't suggest anything in my post.

I questioned the reasoning for tolerating something one (OP) doesn't like.

I feel really sorry and sad for people who are suffering from inequality for any reason. There are shouldn't be such thing.


----------



## PinkLady

seldomcl said:


> I'm sure the OG was just frustrastrated and made a comment that she/he didn't mean.
> 
> Your logic that the OG shouldn't be here since she/he thinks the country is racist also doesn't have legs. With that logic everyone should move overseas if there is one thing that they are not happy with their country? Australia is great but also has things that can be improved (the ridiculous waiting time for A LOT of visas for instance, I'm sure you have also experienced)
> 
> So let's just all be a little more tolerant of each other


Exactly, we should be more tolerant of each other and patient too.

When deciding to move to another country, we should be prepared for some sort of sacrifices and unfortunately long processing and waiting time for visa. And when you say Australia could improve, what do you mean? As I believe getting Polish or Chinese or any other citizenship wouldn't be so easy as in Australia. So we all should be grateful to have this opportunity of having even a chance of having one.... even if waiting time is long.

As I said in previous message I have been waiting a year already for my test and can't wait to get my citizenship. I will be still very grateful even if I wait a bit longer than other applicants.


----------



## PinkLady

Ali1980 said:


> Thanks for the sympathy and understanding.
> I was a bit shocked to be honest by the comments of previous users saying I should leave Australia if I'm not happy with one thing only.
> Of course, it's a great country because there's tolerance and acceptance. There's freedom of speech and not many other countries that as soon as you make a criticism you're locked up or kicked out.
> 
> Anyhow, I was pissed off that day and made that comment. I lost my uncle to covid 50 days ago, I wanted to leave Australia to be with my family, I wrote three emails and I wasn't able to. This whole thing probably made me say that.
> 
> Thanks for your comment. It means there is acceptance and sympathy in this community.


I am sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, it is quite hard to get out of Australia as one of my friends had similar situation. :/ This passed year has been definitely tougher for most of us.


----------



## Ali1980

PinkLady said:


> Ali1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy and understanding.
> I was a bit shocked to be honest by the comments of previous users saying I should leave Australia if I'm not happy with one thing only.
> Of course, it's a great country because there's tolerance and acceptance. There's freedom of speech and not many other countries that as soon as you make a criticism you're locked up or kicked out.
> 
> Anyhow, I was pissed off that day and made that comment. I lost my uncle to covid 50 days ago, I wanted to leave Australia to be with my family, I wrote three emails and I wasn't able to. This whole thing probably made me say that.
> 
> Thanks for your comment. It means there is acceptance and sympathy in this community.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, it is quite hard to get out of Australia as one of my friends had similar situation. &#128533; This passed year has been definitely tougher for most of us.
Click to expand...

Thank you
I appreciate it.
Hopefully we will all become citizens soon &#128578;
And I'm sorry if I upset anyone by saying "the department is being racist"

Now let's change the topic please haha


----------



## cycy

Hey guys,
Been reading your comments and contributions. Thank you for sharing .

Here is my timeline 
Due date - 04 Nov 2020
Applied : 13 Nov 2020
Test date : 2 March 2021
Location Brisbane 

I read about some people who’s test dates were set and moved to an earlier time or did they move it themselves?

It’s a long way ahead but am already panicking.

When is the next ceremony in Brisbane does anyone know ?
Thanks 😊 
Hopes this helps


----------



## chennaiguy39

cycy said:


> Hey guys,
> Been reading your comments and contributions. Thank you for sharing .
> 
> Here is my timeline
> Due date - 04 Nov 2020
> Applied : 13 Nov 2020
> Test date : 2 March 2021
> Location Brisbane
> 
> I read about some people who's test dates were set and moved to an earlier time or did they move it themselves?
> 
> It's a long way ahead but am already panicking.
> 
> Hopes this helps


Dont bother much. There are few people who applied around Feb 2020 yet to get their ceremony. Seems like BCC is having a huge backlog for ceremonies.. For complete dates:

https://www.brisbane.qld.gov.au/com...ulticultural-services/citizenship-information

When is the next ceremony in Brisbane does anyone know ?
Thanks &#128522;


----------



## cycy

Shanaka said:


> Hello everyone... Is anyone waiting a ceremony from Ipswich council QLD?? My time is below.
> 
> 01/05/2020 - Applied from Sydney - Parramatta council
> 20/12/2020 - Moved from NSW to QLD. updated the address in Immi account & Application
> 19/01/2021 - test invite received for 25/02/2021. Rescheduled for 25.01.2021 Brisbane test centre
> 25/01/2021 - Test and interview passed 100%. Application approved on the same time.
> Waiting for the ceremony - Ipswich QLD council.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, did you reschedule it yourself or immi did? If you did, can you please advise me on how . I have my test set for March but if I can get next week I won't mind .


----------



## snety

Final updates from my wife's application:

27/07/2020 – Applied from Brisbane
10/11/2020 – Appointment letter received
17/12/2020 – Attended appointment, Test passed, status changed to 'Approved' in same day
05/02/2021 – Ceremony invitation received (Brisbane North)
07/03/2021 – Ceremony day (to be attended)


----------



## chennaiguy39

snety said:


> Final updates from my wife's application:
> 
> 27/07/2020 - Applied from Brisbane
> 10/11/2020 - Appointment letter received
> 17/12/2020 - Attended appointment, Test passed, status changed to 'Approved' in same day
> 05/02/2021 - Ceremony invitation received (Brisbane North)
> 07/03/2021 - Ceremony day (to be attended)


Congrats. Which council you are from?


----------



## snety

chennaiguy39 said:


> Congrats. Which council you are from?


Brisbane City Council


----------



## Laura Zorzi

cycy said:


> Hi, did you reschedule it yourself or immi did? If you did, can you please advise me on how . I have my test set for March but if I can get next week I won't mind .


In the email that you received inviting you to sit the test, there should be a link which will take you to a calendar. Here you should see the availability and be able to reschedule your appointment.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Hi All,

Ok, so I put that I'd like to do my test in Albany, WA; but I'd like to change it to Perth. What do I need to do for this? I'm not sure if I should do an "update details" or if there's a different form for this? Any ideas?


----------



## Karolinka

Hey just got my letter for the test, 11th of March in Brisbane! I moved away from Brisbane area and now live close to Rockhampton. I called the phone line thing and they couldn’t help me, gave me address to sent them an email enquiry.. if not I’ll have to fly there which is not a problem.. I changed my address in immi account January 24th and got letter today


----------



## sudeepdai

Hi Guys

I went in for my citizenship interview today. 

My interview was scheduled on the 24th but I got an email stating that there were slots available this week and I was interested. I booked for the very next day (for today).

I had listened to the podcast a couple of times so was pretty confident for the test. 

I arrived 10 mins early but they were only letting people in 5 minutes prior to the test. You get signed in, get your photo taken and are taken to a counter. The lady over the counter didnt ask for much, she only asked me to show my driver's license and my passport. 

I didn't have original birth certificates etc but wasn't too worried as people on this forum had said as long as I had a few Ids to tick their boxes, I should be alright. 

The interviewer took my details and handed my an ipad for the test. She did mention that one could take the test upto 3 times if they scored over 50% but if you score anything lower than 50%, then you'd have to re-book the test. I took about 10 minutes to complete the test. Passed with all correct and handed back the ipad. 

They said they will now contact us via mail in regards to ceremony dates. 

Overall, they are pretty chill about it so don't stress about the test. As long as you have read the overall booklet and have listened to the podcast a couple of times, it should be fine. 

Cheers to all who have helped.


----------



## chennaiguy39

snety said:


> Brisbane City Council


Is it face to face ceremony or a virtual one? BCC posted that their next ceremony is only on March 18..!!


----------



## snety

chennaiguy39 said:


> Is it face to face ceremony or a virtual one? BCC posted that their next ceremony is only on March 18..!!


Face to face. I assume you are referring to the ceremonies held at Brisbane City Hall. Ours is at a different venue, somewhere close to our home (Brisbane North).


----------



## chennaiguy39

snety said:


> Face to face. I assume you are referring to the ceremonies held at Brisbane City Hall. Ours is at a different venue, somewhere close to our home (Brisbane North).


Ah ok.. Congrats again


----------



## Vessna56

Hi guys 

I have completed my test a few days ago. The test was not difficult and I passed it 100%. While you are preparing for the test, pay a little more attention to the section on Australian values. They did not ask me to show any original document except the driver's license .
Would someone know when I can expect aprroval after the test?
Thank you in advance.







Eligible: 06 June 2019
Applied: 09 June 2020
Location requested: Sydney
Test date : 11 February 2021
Test location: Newcastle
Approval: waiting
Ceremony date: waiting


----------



## sudeepdai

I received my approval letter today.

You actually get approved the same day. Check your immi account and it should now change to approved.

After that it is a matter of a couple of day for the letter to be printed and posted.

Not sure how long the wait for the ceremony is going to be.



Vessna56 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have completed my test a few days ago. The test was not difficult and I passed it 100%. While you are preparing for the test, pay a little more attention to the section on Australian values. They did not ask me to show any original document except the driver's license .
> Would someone know when I can expect aprroval after the test?
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Eligible: 06 June 2019
> Applied: 09 June 2020
> Location requested: Sydney
> Test date : 11 February 2021
> Test location: Newcastle
> Approval: waiting
> Ceremony date: waiting


----------



## cycy

sudeepdai said:


> I received my approval letter today.
> 
> You actually get approved the same day. Check your immi account and it should now change to approved.
> 
> After that it is a matter of a couple of day for the letter to be printed and posted.
> 
> Not sure how long the wait for the ceremony is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Vessna56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have completed my test a few days ago. The test was not difficult and I passed it 100%. While you are preparing for the test, pay a little more attention to the section on Australian values. They did not ask me to show any original document except the driver's license .
> Would someone know when I can expect aprroval after the test?
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Eligible: 06 June 2019
> Applied: 09 June 2020
> Location requested: Sydney
> Test date : 11 February 2021
> Test location: Newcastle
> Approval: waiting
> Ceremony date: waiting
Click to expand...

Hey Sueepdai, which state are you in? I had my test on the 12th, am waiting for mine to be approved


----------



## Vessna56

sudeepdai said:


> I received my approval letter today.
> 
> You actually get approved the same day. Check your immi account and it should now change to approved.
> 
> After that it is a matter of a couple of day for the letter to be printed and posted.
> 
> Not sure how long the wait for the ceremony is going to be.


Thank you so much for your reply Sudeepdai 

I have checked my immi account yesterday and I have not seen any new information regarding my application.

Could you tell me please ,is there particular section where I can check that?

Eligible: 06 June 2019
Applied: 09 June 2020
Location requested: Sydney
Test date : 11 February 2021
Test location: Newcastle
Approval: waiting
Ceremony date: waiting


----------



## danhunter

Vessna56 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply Sudeepdai
> 
> I have checked my immi account yesterday and I have not seen any new information regarding my application.
> 
> Could you tell me please ,is there particular section where I can check that?
> 
> Eligible: 06 June 2019
> Applied: 09 June 2020
> Location requested: Sydney
> Test date : 11 February 2021
> Test location: Newcastle
> Approval: waiting
> Ceremony date: waiting


I am in the same position Vessna. Unfortunately, not everybody receives same day approvals. I have a couple of friends who waited 1-2 weeks after passing before receiving approval. Only then does the application status change in Immi and it's followed by a letter in the post. For your guide, I also passed on February 11th at the Sydney CBD testing centre.


----------



## Vessna56

Thank you so much for your message danhunter

Congratulations danhunter

I am glad we had a test done at same day and I am not alone in this situation. Yes, it is a bit strange that some people got approval at the same day some need to wait longer. But hopefully we will get it soon


----------



## farhanms

*Citizenship approval after test*

Hi everyone.

I and my wife passed the test on 01 Feb. The status of my citizenship application was changed to Approved on the same day and I got the letter as well a few days later.

But my wife's application is still showing as Received, with no further updates.

Any idea what could be causing this delay and how long it takes?

Thanks,
Fran


----------



## Ali1980

Hi. 
Anyone has received invitation for 18 March? 
I got approved 7/10/2020 and still waiting to be invited. Anyone else similar?
Brisbane 
Thanks


----------



## JandJ

Hi,
My wife received her notice of citizenship interview and test yesterday for March 15. Since we originally applied we have moved house. I have changed the address on our immi account. Will this update the council to the new address or do I need to update this somewhere else? We are now in another council area.

Eligible: July 2019 (except not enough time spent in Aus - we work overseas)
Applied: July 2020 (for ministerial approval using time spent with partner overseas)
Location requested: Brisbane
Meeting and Test Date letter: 16 Feb 2021
Test date : 15 March 2021
Test location: Brisbane
Approval: waiting
Ceremony date: waiting


----------



## knagelli

Hi everyone,

I have applied for my citizenship in Feb 2020 and we are living in the LGA of Wyndham council ( Greater Melbourne Area) 
Would someone know when I can expect to receive some update on my application as it is more than a year and still no update other the initial acknowledgement. IS there a way I could check the reason for delay or is it just wait and watch approach. 

Appreciate your inputs/insights.

Cheers,
K






Eligible: 26 Jan 2020
Applied: 05 Feb 2020
Location requested: Wyndham ( Melbourne)


----------



## JandJ

JandJ said:


> Hi,
> My wife received her notice of citizenship interview and test yesterday for March 15. Since we originally applied we have moved house. I have changed the address on our immi account. Will this update the council to the new address or do I need to update this somewhere else? We are now in another council area.
> 
> Eligible: July 2019 (except not enough time spent in Aus - we work overseas)
> Applied: July 2020 (for ministerial approval using time spent with partner overseas)
> Location requested: Brisbane
> Meeting and Test Date letter: 16 Feb 2021
> Test date : 15 March 2021
> Test location: Brisbane
> Approval: waiting
> Ceremony date: waiting


Are there any councils in QLD doing online ceremonies?


----------



## PinkLady

knagelli said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for my citizenship in Feb 2020 and we are living in the LGA of Wyndham council ( Greater Melbourne Area)
> Would someone know when I can expect to receive some update on my application as it is more than a year and still no update other the initial acknowledgement. IS there a way I could check the reason for delay or is it just wait and watch approach.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs/insights.
> 
> Cheers,
> K
> 
> Eligible: 26 Jan 2020
> Applied: 05 Feb 2020
> Location requested: Wyndham ( Melbourne)


Exactly the same situation here, applied 4th Feb 2020 (Brisbane) and nothing  Hoping everyday to get the email with test date. Hopefully it will come soon. 
So many people applied later and they got it already... ahhh Fingers crossed for us. I am thinking the same, should I email the Immigration?


----------



## nishantdhote

Ali1980 said:


> Hi.
> Anyone has received invitation for 18 March?
> I got approved 7/10/2020 and still waiting to be invited. Anyone else similar?
> Brisbane
> Thanks


Unfortunately nobody will receive invite for 18th March- as the Brisbane city council has cancelled the March ceremony , the upcoming dates for Brisbane city ceremonies are-

Thursday 1 April 2021
Monday 19 April 2021
Monday 24 May 2021
Wednesday 14 July 2021
Wednesday 4 August 2021
Monday 30 August 2021
Monday 11 October 2021
Monday 29 November 2021.
I read this on the Brisbane council FB page


----------



## Ali1980

nishantdhote said:


> Ali1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> Anyone has received invitation for 18 March?
> I got approved 7/10/2020 and still waiting to be invited. Anyone else similar?
> Brisbane
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately nobody will receive invite for 18th March- as the Brisbane city council has cancelled the March ceremony , the upcoming dates for Brisbane city ceremonies are-
> 
> Thursday 1 April 2021
> Monday 19 April 2021
> Monday 24 May 2021
> Wednesday 14 July 2021
> Wednesday 4 August 2021
> Monday 30 August 2021
> Monday 11 October 2021
> Monday 29 November 2021.
> I read this on the Brisbane council FB page
Click to expand...

Oh thank you for your reply.
Hopefully we'll get invited to the April ones &#128591;&#127996;


----------



## JandJ

nishantdhote said:


> Unfortunately nobody will receive invite for 18th March- as the Brisbane city council has cancelled the March ceremony


Did they give a reason? Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## JandE

nishantdhote said:


> I read this on the Brisbane council FB page


Just in case of problems with the current Facebook situation, the dates are on the Brisbane Council website at
https://www.brisbane.qld.gov.au/com...ulticultural-services/citizenship-information


----------



## farhanms

In my interview they asked me and confirmed which council I am in. So for you if its not updated yet it can be done in the interview. They will confirm all your contact information so you can let them know you updated your address. Best of luck!



JandJ said:


> Hi,
> My wife received her notice of citizenship interview and test yesterday for March 15. Since we originally applied we have moved house. I have changed the address on our immi account. Will this update the council to the new address or do I need to update this somewhere else? We are now in another council area.
> 
> Eligible: July 2019 (except not enough time spent in Aus - we work overseas)
> Applied: July 2020 (for ministerial approval using time spent with partner overseas)
> Location requested: Brisbane
> Meeting and Test Date letter: 16 Feb 2021
> Test date : 15 March 2021
> Test location: Brisbane
> Approval: waiting
> Ceremony date: waiting


----------



## JandJ

Awesome, thanks so much.



farhanms said:


> In my interview they asked me and confirmed which council I am in. So for you if its not updated yet it can be done in the interview. They will confirm all your contact information so you can let them know you updated your address. Best of luck!


----------



## cycy

Received my approval letter via mail today. 
My test was booked for 4th March I moved it to Feb 12.
Then approval letter shows it was approved and posted same day.
Now waiting for ceremony!
Brisbane Location.


----------



## farhanms

Please make sure you update the address in the Update Details section of the citizenship application as well, not just in your ImmiAccount profile.
They will confirm the contact details and council during the interview.



JandJ said:


> Hi,
> My wife received her notice of citizenship interview and test yesterday for March 15. Since we originally applied we have moved house. I have changed the address on our immi account. Will this update the council to the new address or do I need to update this somewhere else? We are now in another council area.
> 
> Eligible: July 2019 (except not enough time spent in Aus - we work overseas)
> Applied: July 2020 (for ministerial approval using time spent with partner overseas)
> Location requested: Brisbane
> Meeting and Test Date letter: 16 Feb 2021
> Test date : 15 March 2021
> Test location: Brisbane
> Approval: waiting
> Ceremony date: waiting


----------



## knagelli

PinkLady said:


> Exactly the same situation here, applied 4th Feb 2020 (Brisbane) and nothing  Hoping everyday to get the email with test date. Hopefully it will come soon.
> So many people applied later and they got it already... ahhh Fingers crossed for us. I am thinking the same, should I email the Immigration?


Do you have any message in your immi account to indicate if any of the documents are missing. It has been a very long wait and everytime I check the wait times it gets updated by a month or two. Even for 17 months - 19 months wait time , it is just about to receive the interview mailer.

Hope to receive it soon !!


----------



## umami

hi guys!
I have just moved from Sydney to Brisbane, 
I've updated my application via "update address" form;
is there anything else I need to do to move my application across?

do you think Brisbane queue goes a bit faster than the Sydney one?
Originally applied in September 2020, wondering if I gonna have a test ivite any time soon or not :/


----------



## Devonport_Tas

*Citizenship*

I have been following this forum for a while now and it has been really helpful to estimate turnaround times. Below is my Citizenship application timeline;

Application date- 14 April 2020
Appointment Letter Received: 15/12/2020
Rescheduled Interview Date: 19/01/2021
Council: Devonport TAS
Test Centre: Launceston TAS
Approved: 19/02/2021
Ceremony: Awaiting


----------



## PinkLady

knagelli said:


> Do you have any message in your immi account to indicate if any of the documents are missing. It has been a very long wait and everytime I check the wait times it gets updated by a month or two. Even for 17 months - 19 months wait time , it is just about to receive the interview mailer.
> 
> Hope to receive it soon !!


I haven't received any messaged from Immi except that the application was successfully submitted. 
This message shows on my Immi account:
"This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.

You must scan and attach all of the applicant's original documents to this application, including:

Evidence of identity for any children included in this application
Evidence to support the applicant's claims"

Do you have the same message? We don't have any kids.


----------



## pretz1977

Eligibility - July 10th 2020
Applied - July 15th 2020
Received Appointment letter - February 17th 2021 for test to be held on 12th March 2021
Test Reschedule to - February 22nd 2021
Location - NSW, Sydney, Blacktown Council
Application Status on Immi - Approved 22 February 2021.
Awaiting ceremony date!!!


----------



## upbj

Eligibility - 26 Oct 2020
Applied - 16 Nov 2020
Test Date - Awaiting
Test Location Requested - Kawana Waters, Sunshine Coast, QLD


----------



## pretz1977

Hi, 
What's the status of your application?


----------



## lmc94

So after seeing some people post about receiving their test date for applications made close to when I made mine I've been checking my Immi account almost daily and then this evening I check my emails and theres an email from DHA waiting for me!

Heres my timeline:

Eligibility date: 31/05/20
Application date: 31/05/20
Invitation for test: received 22/02/21 - test date 17/03/21
Location: Sydney NSW

Also I'm taking the fact that my test date is on St Patricks day and that I'm Irish as a good omen!


----------



## pretz1977

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My citizenship application details below.
> 
> Entrey to Australia : July 2016 as a PR with the 189 sublcass visa
> Eligibility : July 2020
> Applied : July 2020
> Test Center Requested : Sydney
> Test date : Awaiting


Hi, whats the update on your application? I also applied in July 2020.


----------



## pretz1977

Sheldonpk said:


> Hlou2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! Ahhh, so generally a year's waiting time from lodgment to test date given?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in end of May 20 and received an invite on 14/01/21 for 23/02/21. rescheduled it to 18/01/21
> 
> Hey, did you receive a ceremony date?
Click to expand...


----------



## knagelli

Update : I received the appointment letter this morning and interview date is 18th Mar 2021. I am planning to prepone to an earlier date if slots are available. Is it okay if reschedule or is it better to wait till the specified appointment date.



knagelli said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for my citizenship in Feb 2020 and we are living in the LGA of Wyndham council ( Greater Melbourne Area)
> Would someone know when I can expect to receive some update on my application as it is more than a year and still no update other the initial acknowledgement. IS there a way I could check the reason for delay or is it just wait and watch approach.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs/insights.
> 
> Cheers,
> K
> 
> Eligible: 26 Jan 2020
> Applied: 05 Feb 2020
> Location requested: Wyndham ( Melbourne)


----------



## ravikiran.7070

*Citizenship Test*

Hi All,

I just got the citizenship test call for 6th March 2021 at Sydney.

I applied in July last year. My question is, I am moving houses this weekend and my documents are the current residential address.

The driving license and utility bills have my current address. Will they still be valid for the test or should I move my test and wait to change the address in all these documents?

I have the contract for the new Utility bills though in my new address. No bill are generated though.

Please advice.


----------



## knagelli

I had my interview today and I passed the test and status is approved.

Now waiting for the ceremony.

Eligible: 26 Jan 2020
Applied: 05 Feb 2020
Invitation for test: received 23/02/21 - test date 25/02/21 
Approval Date - 25/02/21
Location requested: Wyndham ( Melbourne)



knagelli said:


> Update : I received the appointment letter this morning and interview date is 18th Mar 2021. I am planning to prepone to an earlier date if slots are available. Is it okay if reschedule or is it better to wait till the specified appointment date.


----------



## Clodard

Providing an update to those of us who applied in Sydney and are still waiting.

Eligible - 01Jun2020
Applied - 28Jun2020
Interview - 22Mar2021

So my application is finally moving along!

I know I have no reason to be nervous of the test but I still am lol!


----------



## Adityagollapudi

Eligible: 04 Oct 2020 Applied: 04 Nov 2020 Test location requested: canberra interview date: 26 Feb 2021 
Approval date :26 Feb 2021
Ceremony date:Waiting


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Hi All. Quick update on my application.

Took my test today and 2 hours later my Citizenship application is approved in my ImmiAccount!!! Do we get a seperate email communication that it is approved or do they only send the ceremony invite next?

Entry to Australia with PR : July 2016 
Eligibility : July 2020 
Applied : July 2020
Test and Interview : 6th March 2021
Application status : Approved 6th March 2021
Ceremony date : Awaited!


----------



## Adityagollapudi

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi All. Quick update on my application.
> 
> Took my test today and 2 hours later my Citizenship application is approved in my ImmiAccount!!! Do we get a seperate email communication that it is approved or do they only send the ceremony invite next?
> 
> Entry to Australia with PR : July 2016
> Eligibility : July 2020
> Applied : July 2020
> Test and Interview : 6th March 2021
> Application status : Approved 6th March 2021
> Ceremony date : Awaited!


You will get a letter by Post confirming the Approval your application


----------



## maddy13885

chennaiguy39 said:


> Dont bother much. There are few people who applied around Feb 2020 yet to get their ceremony. Seems like BCC is having a huge backlog for ceremonies.. For complete dates:
> 
> When is the next ceremony in Brisbane does anyone know ?
> Thanks &#128522;


Hi there,

Am submitting my citizenship application next month. Do we need PCC from India? I have been travelling out of Australia quite frequently but have never stayed over 12 months continuously elsewhere. It takes 6 weeks to get PCC, so just planning to get in advance if it is a requirement.

Which city council are you located? Am in Brisbane in the northside as well (Carseldine). Did you get your ceremony invite?

Regards,
Madhav


----------



## ravikiran.7070

maddy13885 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Am submitting my citizenship application next month. Do we need PCC from India? I have been travelling out of Australia quite frequently but have never stayed over 12 months continuously elsewhere. It takes 6 weeks to get PCC, so just planning to get in advance if it is a requirement.
> 
> Which city council are you located? Am in Brisbane in the northside as well (Carseldine). Did you get your ceremony invite?
> 
> Regards,
> Madhav


From what I understand,

You need to provide an overseas PCC, if the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.

E.g. If you lived in India for more than 90 days continuously after you got your PR, you need to get a India PCC.


----------



## nishantdhote

Updating my timeline

Date of Application- 25th Feb 2020

Test and Approval date- 10th Oct 2020

Ceremony date- 1st April [email protected] Brisbane convention centre-

Ceremony Email received on 8th March 2021



nishantdhote said:


> Unfortunately nobody will receive invite for 18th March- as the Brisbane city council has cancelled the March ceremony , the upcoming dates for Brisbane city ceremonies are-
> 
> Thursday 1 April 2021
> Monday 19 April 2021
> Monday 24 May 2021
> Wednesday 14 July 2021
> Wednesday 4 August 2021
> Monday 30 August 2021
> Monday 11 October 2021
> Monday 29 November 2021.
> I read this on the Brisbane council FB page


----------



## Sheldonpk

Applied: 30 May 2020
Received invite: 14 January 2021
Test Date : 23/03/2021
Test Rescheduled / Interview: 18/01/2021 (Parramatta)
Emailed DOHA : 01/03/2021 – Status of application
Approved: 08/03/2021 after 1.5 month
waiting for Ceremony – Cumberland Council


----------



## Ali1980

Hi
Applied 15 Feb 2020
Test 2 October 2020
Approved 7 October 2020
Ceremony 1 April 2021
Brisbane 4006


----------



## Richard78

How long will it take from test day.


----------



## Richard78

Please can you give me the email address of DHA. I took my test on the 1 Feb 2021 but It still showing "Received"on my status


----------



## ravikiran.7070

*Citizenship Ceremony*

Hi All,

Does anyone know if the council's still do Online Ceremonies and if they do, how do we choose to have an online ceremony? Is it by choice or completely upto the council?

Also is there a thread here to tracking ceremonies on this forum?


----------



## Sheldonpk

Richard78 said:


> Please can you give me the email address of DHA. I took my test on the 1 Feb 2021 but It still showing "Received"on my status


Which state are you from ?


----------



## Sheldonpk

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if the council's still do Online Ceremonies and if they do, how do we choose to have an online ceremony? Is it by choice or completely upto the council?
> 
> Also is there a thread here to tracking ceremonies on this forum?


Online Ceremonies are done by DOHA and not council. Which state are you from and when did you give you test ?


----------



## Richard78

NSW. I did my test at parramatta


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Sheldonpk said:


> Online Ceremonies are done by DOHA and not council. Which state are you from and when did you give you test ?


I am from NSW and I gave the test last Saturday i.e. 6th March and my application is approved.


----------



## Richard78

Many are getting their approval so quick but I dont know why mine is delaying. My passport was missing so at the test day I told case office and he said I should attach the missing police report of the missing passport on my immi account which I did after the test. I got 100% at the test. I dont know if that's the reason,maybe they are doing external checks?


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Hi All. Update from my end. 

Just got my Citizenship approval letter by mail today in my letterbox. Online approval on Immi account on 6th March 2021. Waiting for the ceremony invite.


----------



## pata

T&M said:


> Quick update about my citizenship.
> Check my immi account today and it was APPROVED.
> After interview and test I was asked to provided more documentation.


Congratulation ! 
I have a question , when you had interview did they ask about your driving history? because I got speeding offence and list my 3 points. is that going to effect ?.

Please advise me
Pata


----------



## ravikiran.7070

You don’t have to declare them unless you have been to a court. So don’t fret about it. It won’t affect your application. They specifically asked me. ‘Have you been to court for any traffic offence?’. I said No. End of story. Good luck with your citizenship.


----------



## Hlou2021

Just passed my Citizenship test today, I applied July 2020 - has anyone got an ETA on:
1. Immi Account updating from "Received" 
2. Receiving an "Approval Letter"
3. Receiving a Citizenship Ceremony Invitation (Randwick Council NSW) - does it really take between 6-8 months??? That seems like an awfully long wait.


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Hlou2021 said:


> Just passed my Citizenship test today, I applied July 2020 - has anyone got an ETA on:
> 1. Immi Account updating from "Received"
> 2. Receiving an "Approval Letter"
> 3. Receiving a Citizenship Ceremony Invitation (Randwick Council NSW) - does it really take between 6-8 months??? That seems like an awfully long wait.


Mate

1. Immi Account updating from "Received" - This can happen between 1 hour after the test to 6 months depending on your application. If you have a lot of overseas police checks, I believe it drags it out. There is really no transparency on this. I got mine approved 1.5 to 2 hours after my test.

2. Receiving an "Approval Letter" - Usually approval letter get posted within 1 week in your mailbox from the data of approval on Immi. I got mine in the mailbox on Saturday. Exactly 7 days after my approval.

3. Receiving a Citizenship Ceremony Invitation - This one is a million dollar question. It really depends on your council. I think getting approval is the hard part. Once it is done I believe your ceremony will happen in max 6 months as per the DHA website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JandE

Hlou2021 said:


> Just passed my Citizenship test today, I applied July 2020 - has anyone got an ETA on:
> 1. Immi Account updating from "Received"
> 2. Receiving an "Approval Letter"
> 3. Receiving a Citizenship Ceremony Invitation (Randwick Council NSW) - does it really take between 6-8 months??? That seems like an awfully long wait.


From date of approval to ceremony is currently shown as 75% were done in under 5 months, and 10% took over 6 months.

That figure for under 5 months, could be as little as a week or two, but probably a bit more.

Randwick have two ceremonies currently listed, 31 March & 29 April, with 55 people at each. If they do them every month, it could be quick.

Some councils only do 3 or 4 ceremonies per year, meaning they will be in the longer time frames.


----------



## lmc94

Hi there, just out of curiosity where can you find the specific ceremony dates scheduled for councils?
I sit my exam this Wednesday the 17th so I'm hopeful my ceremony isn't too long after this. My council is City of Ryde Council - I've tried checking their website and cant seem to find any info?


----------



## JandE

lmc94 said:


> Hi there, just out of curiosity where can you find the specific ceremony dates scheduled for councils?
> I sit my exam this Wednesday the 17th so I'm hopeful my ceremony isn't too long after this. My council is City of Ryde Council - I've tried checking their website and cant seem to find any info?


Some council websites have it, others don't.

You could ring them and ask.


----------



## pata

ravikiran.7070 said:


> You don't have to declare them unless you have been to a court. So don't fret about it. It won't affect your application. They specifically asked me. 'Have you been to court for any traffic offence?'. I said No. End of story. Good luck with your citizenship.


Hi Ravikiran

Thanks a lot . now only my mind is peaceful
Thanks again


----------



## mattval

Hello Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has recently done a test in the Sydney CBD office? How long did it take overall?

Also, if anyone has recently rescheduled their test date in the Sydney CBD, were there many time slots available? I am considering to reschedule mine to an earlier date, however if there will be no date sooner then my current one, will I still be able to keep it? 

Thank you


----------



## ravikiran.7070

mattval said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has recently done a test in the Sydney CBD office? How long did it take overall?
> 
> Also, if anyone has recently rescheduled their test date in the Sydney CBD, were there many time slots available? I am considering to reschedule mine to an earlier date, however if there will be no date sooner then my current one, will I still be able to keep it?
> 
> Thank you


Mate,

Mine was at Sydney CBD. It took around 15 mins in total for me. 5 mins for document verification at the counter by the staff and then 10 mins for the test. Process is very seamless. 
Tip : If your appointment is at 10.30, go there only by 10.15. They let you in only 5 minutes before your appointment. I went too early and spent more than half an hour waiting.

You can look at the slots by trying to reschedule on your Immi account. You can still keep your same timeslot as long as you don't change your appointment online.


----------



## mattval

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Mate,
> 
> Mine was at Sydney CBD. It took around 15 mins in total for me. 5 mins for document verification at the counter by the staff and then 10 mins for the test. Process is very seamless.
> Tip : If your appointment is at 10.30, go there only by 10.15. They let you in only 5 minutes before your appointment. I went too early and spent more than half an hour waiting.
> 
> You can look at the slots by trying to reschedule on your Immi account. You can still keep your same timeslot as long as you don't change your appointment online.


Thank you,

Was your application approved on the same day?


----------



## ravikiran.7070

It was approved 1 hour after I took the test.


----------



## arlene2020

lodged my citizenship through conferral on the 26th of June 2018, still haven't got my approval. they emailed me yesterday requesting for the following documents, after I submitted documents proving links between me and my father whom was the former Australian citizen.

* evidence that my father and mother were both in a genuine and continuing relationship prior to and at the time of my birth.

* evidence that my father was involved in providing care for me and/or my mother during her pregnancy, for example, emotional, domestic or financial support, making arrangements for the birth, antenatal and postnatal care;

* evidence that you were acknowledged socially at or before birth as my fathers child.

* any other evidence demonstrating parent/child relationship between and my father prior to and/or at the time of my birth.

has anyone been in the similar situation and how far along am I from the approval stage. can share a bit if insight of his/her experience. any information is greatly appreciated...

cheers


----------



## nishantdhote

Guys- this is a question for people who are done with the citizenship ceremony.

Did you all have to arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences ? I have asked the same to the Brisbane city council and awaiting their reply.

What would happen if i arrive by 7pm for a ceremony which commences by 7.30pm ?

Im assuming they asking us to arrive early just to verify the documents and make you sit in the auditorium.

below was the info in the email invite-
Date: Thursday 1 April 2021
Arrival Time: Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences
Ceremony Time: 7.25pm - 8.20pm
Place: The Great Hall, Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre

regards
Nishant


----------



## cycy

nishantdhote said:


> Guys- this is a question for people who are done with the citizenship ceremony.
> 
> Did you all have to arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences ? I have asked the same to the Brisbane city council and awaiting their reply.
> 
> What would happen if i arrive by 7pm for a ceremony which commences by 7.30pm ?
> 
> Im assuming they asking us to arrive early just to verify the documents and make you sit in the auditorium.
> 
> below was the info in the email invite-
> Date: Thursday 1 April 2021
> Arrival Time: Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences
> Ceremony Time: 7.25pm - 8.20pm
> Place: The Great Hall, Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre
> 
> regards
> Nishant


Hi, when did you get citizenship approval and when did you receive your invitation? Was it by mail or email please? All I hear in Brisbane is cricket noises with no idea when I will get an invite. I know a few people waiting too.
Thanks for your response &#128578;


----------



## nishantdhote

Hi, Below are the dates

Citizenship Application- 25th Feb 2020
Test and Approval- 10 Oct 2020
Email for Ceremony- 8th March 2021
Ceremony date- 1st April 2021
letter for ceremony received- 16th March 2021

The letter and email have the same content.
Location- Great Hall- Brisbane convn centre.



cycy said:


> Hi, when did you get citizenship approval and when did you receive your invitation? Was it by mail or email please? All I hear in Brisbane is cricket noises with no idea when I will get an invite. I know a few people waiting too.
> Thanks for your response &#128578;


----------



## Hlou2021

My Immi Account is still saying "Recieved" even though I sat and passed the Citizenship Test over a week ago in Sydney, on Monday 15th in the morning? Is this normal? Thanks


----------



## Vessna56

Hlou2021 said:


> My Immi Account is still saying "Recieved" even though I sat and passed the Citizenship Test over a week ago in Sydney, on Monday 15th in the morning? Is this normal? Thanks


Hi Hlou

I also wonder just like you, if that is normal, because many people get their approvals on the same day they did the test. I have done my test 11/02 and still waiting for the approval. I was really surprised when I found out in this forum a person who was waiting for approval for 10 months and finally got it a few days ago.
If anyone has information why someone get approval on the same day and someone not I would be grateful if you share this with us.
Thank you to all in advance.


----------



## al_ghazal

Hi everyone, 

My husband will be eligible for citizenship early next month and I have a few questions:

-in regards to the rule about being in Australia when the citizenship is granted can you still be oversees AFTER submitting the application but BEFORE completing the test?

- we are in Melbourne. I understandtests are on hold. I assume they'll be a massive backlog due to this. Correct? Has HA said anything about how the intend to address the backlog (haha likely wishful thinking, I know!) 

- what is the best way to study for the test?
--- I understand there is a podcast and booklet? Where do I access these? A

---re there any websites with up-to-date practice questions?


----------



## mar2016

Hi guys,

Eligibility June 2020
Application 22 March 2021
Location Bunbury, WA
Test/appointment - waiting
Approval- waiting

I have see posts on here that indicate some have received their dates within 3 months or so from application... has the processing times changed?

Thanks


----------



## Samanthonzales

I can't find the download link of the app you recommend.


----------



## mos

Hi, had my test yesterday (24 March 2021) and passed (100%). Still waiting for my IMMI status to change to Approved.

Anyone have any estimates on how long before I may receive a ceremony invite for Newcastle NSW? I see the next ceremony is planned for 28 April 2021.

Further timeline information in my signature.


----------



## traceylee

Hi ya'll

I finally got my citizenship ceremony letter in the street mailbox today. I'm almost at the finish line  So the whole citizenship process for me from start to finish will have taken exactly 12 months.

Application Date: May 2020
Test Location: Perth, WA
Test Date: Sept, 2020
Ceremony Location: Gosnells, WA
Ceremony Date: May 2021


----------



## sameerjain47

Hi, Did you get your ceremony date ?


----------



## cycy

sameerjain47 said:


> Hi, Did you get your ceremony date ?


It's a bit quiet with ceremony dates lately on here. 
I wonder if the ceremony for Brisbane due this Thursday 1 April will be done online or cancelled. This would mean a second cancellation pushing some of us further back !


----------



## nishantdhote

cycy said:


> It's a bit quiet with ceremony dates lately on here.
> I wonder if the ceremony for Brisbane due this Thursday 1 April will be done online or cancelled. This would mean a second cancellation pushing some of us further back !


Yup my ceremony scheduled for 1st April has been cancelled for now.
Council will advise once the new ceremony date is confirmed.
Im guessing it will be by 4th week of April depending on how the Covid situation in Brisbane shapes up.


----------



## cycy

nishantdhote said:


> cycy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit quiet with ceremony dates lately on here.
> I wonder if the ceremony for Brisbane due this Thursday 1 April will be done online or cancelled. This would mean a second cancellation pushing some of us further back !
> 
> 
> 
> Yup my ceremony scheduled for 1st April has been cancelled for now.
> Council will advise once the new ceremony date is confirmed.
> Im guessing it will be by 4th week of April depending on how the Covid situation in Brisbane shapes up.
Click to expand...

Ok , staying hopeful


----------



## T&M

Just received my ceremony invitation email this morning, scheduled for May 18th.


----------



## PinkLady

T&M said:


> Just received my ceremony invitation email this morning, scheduled for May 18th.


Congrats


----------



## Chels

Hey guys. From Darwin here;
Eligibility 15th Aug 2020
Applied 15th Aug 2020
Invite to test Jan sometime
Test date 9th March 2021
Passed 100%
currently 1st April and still waiting for approval.

how long does approval usually take? And how long does ceremony usually take after approval?


----------



## farzanonline

Chels said:


> Hey guys. From Darwin here;
> Eligibility 15th Aug 2020
> Applied 15th Aug 2020
> Invite to test Jan sometime
> Test date 9th March 2021
> Passed 100%
> currently 1st April and still waiting for approval.
> 
> how long does approval usually take? And how long does ceremony usually take after approval?


Hello! I have applied same date as yours and mine still showing status as "received". Do you recall when you status changed form "Received" to the next status??


----------



## mattval

Hi guys,

After your application got approved, how soon did you receive an approval letter via post?

Thank you


----------



## Narendra1

Hello, I applied for Australian Citizenship by Conferral on 5 January 2021. Received letter for test on 25 February 2021 to sat test on 18 March 2021 at Centrelink Service Centre, Port Augusta. Successfully passed the test but the immi acount is still showing Further Assessment as on today 8 April 2021.
Can anybody please tell me how much time they take to approve aplication. I live in remote South Australia and as per the letter received by me, my application is being processed by Regional Citizenship Team located in Brisbane.


----------



## H.snaz

Hello!

I have just heard I have my date for my citizenship ceremony! So here is my timeline...

Eligibility: May 2020 ??? (Sorry can't remember)
Application Submitted: 13th Aug 2020
Location: Hobart, TAS
Test/appointment: 21st Jan 2021
Approval: 1st Feb 2021
Ceremony: 13th May 2021


----------



## H.snaz

mattval said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After your application got approved, how soon did you receive an approval letter via post?
> 
> Thank you


Hi!

Mine was about 10 days but i think it depends a lot on where you are located and the amount of applications they have


----------



## Dana1986

nishantdhote said:


> Yup my ceremony scheduled for 1st April has been cancelled for now.
> Council will advise once the new ceremony date is confirmed.
> Im guessing it will be by 4th week of April depending on how the Covid situation in Brisbane shapes up.


Is there any update of the postponed Citizenship ceremony of 1st April in Brisbane? I am eagerly waiting for the ceremony.


----------



## bondi girl

Applied: 05 October 2020
Council: Sydney City Council
Interview appointment email received: 08/04/2021
Interview appointment: 30th April 2021
Interview rescheduled: 09/04/2021
Outcome:
Ceremony:


----------



## Dana1986

cycy said:


> Ok , staying hopeful





cycy said:


> Ok , staying hopeful


Hi,
I would like to know your 1st ceremony date. Our ceremony scheduled for 1st April has been postponed. How long it took for you to get second ceremony date?


----------



## Vecca56

Hi gyus 
I got my approval letter this morning after a six weeks of waiting.

Citizenship test: 02/11 2021
Application approved: 03/31 2021
Application letter received: 04/09 2021

All the best to all


----------



## pata

Hi Friends

Any one applied citizenship application with child? Please advise me if we want to apply our child under 15 years on our application do we need to give consent for responsibilities?... own child living with parents need any document to proof?.

I am really struck that because its asking child custody evident and extra documents

Thanks a lot in advance
PATA


----------



## bondi girl

pata said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Any one applied citizenship application with child?..Please advise me if we want to apply our child under 15 years on our application do we need to give consent for responsibilities?... own child living with parents need any document to proof?.
> 
> I am really struck that because its asking child custody evident and extra documents
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance
> PATA


If in doubt supply extra info is your best option so yes, you will need to provide proof that you have custody of the child.


----------



## A&M

Hello all

Eligible date: mid Nov 2019
Application Date: 29 Jul 2020.

Still haven't heard from anything from DoHA......lol

Should I chase them up?


----------



## bondi girl

A&M said:


> Hello all
> 
> Eligible date: mid Nov 2019
> Application Date: 29 Jul 2020.
> 
> Still haven't heard from anything from DoHA......lol
> 
> Should I chase them up?


Submit an FOI to get your case notes. Was your application complete? You should have received something by now.


----------



## A&M

bondi girl said:


> Submit an FOI to get your case notes. Was your application complete? You should have received something by now.


My application is missing a police check from Hong Kong, which can only be requested with an RFI letter from DoHA.

I was planning to give them a nudge in a few month's time because their website says 75% of their applications are processed within 13 months. :/

Will submit an FOI just to see where things are at....Thanks for the suggestion! 😄


----------



## bondi girl

A&M said:


> My application is missing a police check from Hong Kong, which can only be requested with an RFI letter from DoHA.
> 
> I was planning to give them a nudge in a few month's time because their website says 75% of their applications are processed within 13 months. :/
> 
> Will submit an FOI just to see where things are at....Thanks for the suggestion! 😄


I'd also suggest joining the citizenship thread on the Whirlpool website. There's a lot of useful info there and people post pretty much everyday.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

My wife had her test yesterday in Melbourne.

Applied 8 May 20
Test date 15 Apr 21 (was initially 27 May 21 but resheduled)
Approval 15 Apr 21 (her immiaccount changed to approved about 30min after her test)


----------



## mxh99

Here is my timeline (I’ve posted on other forum websites as well):

Citizenship applied: 28/5/2020
Test invitation received 20/4/2021
Test date: 5/5/2021
Test location: Melbourne

Melbourne/Victoria is finally catching up!

I have a question regarding ‘Evidence of first arrival in Australia’. I visited Australia briefly about 13 years ago using a temporary passport that I don’t have anymore. Anyone had a similar issue? What can I use as evidence of first arrival?


----------



## Zaf663

himap said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Eligible: 15 Jan 2020
> Applied: 05 Feb 2020
> Test location requested: Melbourne
> Test interview date: waiting


Any, update


----------



## traceylee

Just got an email from Gosnells council, WA about the cancellation of citizenship ceremony for 1st May due to covid restrictions  
Sucks.


----------



## cycy

Yeah, been waiting for a date since Feb. Brisbane has rescheduled people whoses dates was cancelled 1st April to May 24th: means I have to hope am on July’s list. Can’t these people do these online? Seriously?


----------



## Zaf663

Vecca56 said:


> Hi gyus
> I got my approval letter this morning after a six weeks of waiting.
> 
> Citizenship test: 02/11 2021
> Application approved: 03/31 2021
> Application letter received: 04/09 2021
> 
> All the best to all


When did you Applied


----------



## Dileepmscs

gmurtaza said:


> Starting a new thread for members who have applied Australian Citizenship in 2020 to get an idea about waiting time etc. Please also share your application progress to help others. My application detail below
> 
> Eligibility: 8 April 2020
> Applied: 10 April 2020
> Test Location Requested: Melbourne
> Test Date: waiting...



Hi All,

Below are my details which you can see the tentative dates. However dates will be different based on profile and location.
Location: Melbourne
Applied on - 26/02/2020
Test Date: 19/4/2021
Approved Date: 19/4/2021
Ceremony Date: TBD (As per them appox. 6-7 months from date of approval


----------



## Vessna56

Vecca56 said:


> Hi gyus
> I got my approval letter this morning after a six weeks of waiting.
> Applied: 06/09/2020
> Citizenship test: 02/11 2021
> Application approved: 03/31 2021
> Application letter received: 04/09 2021
> 
> All the best to all


Sorry Zaf663 for the late reply. I applied on 06/09/2020


----------



## mattval

Hi Everyone, 

Has anyone recently received an invitation to the ceremony in Sydney? Did you get a letter by post only or did you also receive an e-mail?
Thank you


----------



## MoonSun

Hi Guys, I applied for citizenship in January 2020, however, left to overseas soon after and returned to Australia a few days ago. Have not heard back from immigration - the status is received. Please advise what I can do to revive the application. Can FOI help?


----------



## traceylee

Finally i got my citizenship finalized this morning at the ceremony. It has been a long journey to get to this point from the humble beginnings on a student visa. All the best to everyone waiting for their turn.

Elligibility: May, 2020
Application Date: May, 2020
Test Location: Perth, WA
Test Date: Sept, 2020
Ceremony: 1st May 21 (Postponed due to covid)
Ceremony: 15th May 21 (Gosnells council WA)


----------



## Amii

Hi 
How do you know your eligibility date for citizenship 

thx


----------



## JandE

Amii said:


> Hi
> How do you know your eligibility date for citizenship
> 
> thx


To become eligible to apply for Australian Citizenship, you need to have legally lived in Australia for 4 years, with a minimum of 3 years actually in the country during that 4 years, and at least 9 months in the country in the year immediately before applying. You must also have held a Permanent resident visa for at least 12 months.


----------



## playthin

Hey Everyone 

Adding my information

Eligible: 23rd September 2020
Applied: 10th November 2020
Location requested: Sydney
Test date : 19th May 2021
Test location: Parramatta
Status: Approved Same Day After 4 Hrs
Ceremony date: waiting


----------



## MoonSun

Hi Guys
I have received an invitation for the test. Do you know if I can upload a re-issued Birth Certificate of my child now before going to the actual test?


----------



## EricT

MoonSun said:


> Hi Guys
> I have received an invitation for the test. Do you know if I can upload a re-issued Birth Certificate of my child now before going to the actual test?


complete your information before asking questions.
Applied:


----------



## Sheldonpk

Just an update for people in Cumberland Council.
"On 7 June, 450 people from 42 nationalities will become citizens. They’re aged 3 to 62 years and in 61 family groups. Up to 600 people will become citizens on 28 June. "
https://www.cumberland.nsw.gov.au/n...enews&utm_medium=miragenews&utm_campaign=news


----------



## wizardofoz

Hello everyone, is anyone here applying from Brisbane?
My citizenship application got approved Nov2020 but still haven't received my ceremony invite.... makes me wonder what's going on..


----------



## Vessna56

Hi everyone,

Today I received an email with an invitation to the citizenship ceremony on 06/24 /2021.That is exactly two months and 4 days from the application has been approved. It was a nice and unexpected surprise 
All the best to everyone


----------



## Gabby

Quick turnaround maybe things are speeding up!

PR grant - 19 Feb 2020
Citizenship Application lodged - 19 Feb 2021
Test Invite Email - 21 May 2021 
Scheduled Test date / Interview - 22 June 2021
Rescheduled - 04 June 2021 
Approved same day - 04 June 2021
Ceremony invite email - ???
Ceremony date - ???

———
820 Visa - 06 Sep 2016 applied
820 Visa - 06 Sept 2017 approved
801 Visa - 18 Aug 2018 applied 
801 Visa - 19 Feb 2020 approved 

———
Sydney NSW Waverley Council


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Awesome news! Got my Citizenship Ceremony Invite for the 30th of June 2021!

Amazing feeling. Timeline below!

Eligible: 23rd July 2020
Applied: 23rd July 2020
Location requested: Sydney
Test date : 6th March 2021
Test location: Sydney CBD
Status: Approved Same Day After 1 Hr
Ceremony Invite Received : 8th June 2021
Ceremony date: 30th June 2021.
Council : City of Canada Bay.


----------



## pink

Narendra1 said:


> Hello, I applied for Australian Citizenship by Conferral on 5 January 2021. Received letter for test on 25 February 2021 to sat test on 18 March 2021 at Centrelink Service Centre, Port Augusta. Successfully passed the test but the immi acount is still showing Further Assessment as on today 8 April 2021.
> Can anybody please tell me how much time they take to approve aplication. I live in remote South Australia and as per the letter received by me, my application is being processed by Regional Citizenship Team located in Brisbane.


Hi! How did you go with your application. We did our test in Port Augusta too last 27 May and status is trill received.


----------



## JandE

pink said:


> Hi! How did you go with your application. We did our test in Port Augusta too last 27 May and status is trill received.


I think the departmental offices can approve much faster than those done in a Centrelink office, where I assume they can't approve on the spot. 

My wife's was at Centrelink too, and is still waiting.


----------



## linhmark83

Hi my name is Linh and very confuse with using surname (husband surname) while apply for Australian Citizenship. I have my old surname on our wedding certificate. Does it means that my surname automatically change to my husband's surname when I got married? 
I am not sure which surname I can use while applying for Australian Citizenship.


----------



## JandE

linhmark83 said:


> Hi my name is Linh and very confuse with using surname (husband surname) while apply for Australian Citizenship. I have my old surname on our wedding certificate. Does it means that my surname automatically change to my husband's surname when I got married?
> I am not sure which surname I can use while applying for Australian Citizenship.


Not everyone changes their surname on marriage. 

Which surname do you want to use? 

My wife changed her name to mine on her foreign passport, before applying for citizenship.


----------



## linhmark83

JandE said:


> Not everyone changes their surname on marriage.
> 
> Which surname do you want to use?
> 
> My wife changed her name to mine on her foreign passport, before applying for citizenship.


Hi JandE

We used my surname from my passport on marriage certificate. It's impossible to change my name on viet passport unless I did it in Vietnam.
I want to use my husband's surname on proposed Australian Citizenship.
Strange thing is that I am using my husband's surname on my Driver's license, medicare card, etc.
But ImmiAccount want proof of me changing to husband's surname.
I think the only way is to register "change of name" with Death, Birth & Marriages SA (sigh) oh so much work huh


----------



## JandE

linhmark83 said:


> Hi JandE
> 
> We used my surname from my passport on marriage certificate. It's impossible to change my name on viet passport unless I did it in Vietnam.
> I want to use my husband's surname on proposed Australian Citizenship.
> Strange thing is that I am using my husband's surname on my Driver's license, medicare card, etc.
> But ImmiAccount want proof of me changing to husband's surname.
> I think the only way is to register "change of name" with Death, Birth & Marriages SA (sigh) oh so much work huh


If you have an Australian marriage certificate, you should be able to use that with the Citizenship application, and apply in the married name. It is, after all, used as proof of name change for other things.

Immigration however cannot change the name for the visa, as the visa name must be the same as the passport name. 
That was why we had to get her passport sent back to her country, via the embassy, to have a new passport issued in the married name.


----------



## linhmark83

Oh JandE, I hope this is true 
Even my Australian Marriage Certificate have my maiden name same as my passport, I can use my husband's surname while applying for Citizenship?
In question 22 out of 34 in ImmiAccount application, it say "Evidence of any change of name".
That means I can upload my marriage certificate (with my maiden name) as a proof that I can change my name in citizenship?, that would save a lot of more time for me and husband


----------



## linhmark83

JandE said:


> If you have an Australian marriage certificate, you should be able to use that with the Citizenship application, and apply in the married name. It is, after all, used as proof of name change for other things.
> 
> Immigration however cannot change the name for the visa, as the visa name must be the same as the passport name.
> That was why we had to get her passport sent back to her country, via the embassy, to have a new passport issued in the married name.


Oh JandE, I hope this is true 
Even my Australian Marriage Certificate have my maiden name same as my passport, I can use my husband's surname while applying for Citizenship?
In question 22 out of 34 in ImmiAccount application, it say "Evidence of any change of name".
That means I can upload my marriage certificate (with my maiden name) as a proof that I can change my name in citizenship?, that would save a lot of more time for me and husband

Silly me, I don't know how to delete my single message above as I want to reply to you.


----------



## JandE

linhmark83 said:


> Oh JandE, I hope this is true
> Even my Australian Marriage Certificate have my maiden name same as my passport, I can use my husband's surname while applying for Citizenship?
> In question 22 out of 34 in ImmiAccount application, it say "Evidence of any change of name".
> That means I can upload my marriage certificate (with my maiden name) as a proof that I can change my name in citizenship?, that would save a lot of more time for me and husband


From the Citizenship pages:
_Documents showing evidence of a change of name include:_

_an official (non-commemorative) marriage or divorce certificate_
The marriage certificate has pre marriage names, but they can see the spouses name, and therefore your ability to use it, if you choose. 

By applying, using the married name in the application, you are indicating your choice to use that name. 

I feel sure that would be the normal way that most people would do it.


----------



## linhmark83

JandE said:


> From the Citizenship pages:
> _Documents showing evidence of a change of name include:_
> 
> _an official (non-commemorative) marriage or divorce certificate_
> The marriage certificate has pre marriage names, but they can see the spouses name, and therefore your ability to use it, if you choose.
> 
> By applying, using the married name in the application, you are indicating your choice to use that name.
> 
> I feel sure that would be the normal way that most people would do it.


Thank you JandE for your thorough explanation. Now we can go ahead with the application in ImmiAccount.


----------



## Joy94

Hi everyone 
I am still waiting for my approval letter.

my timeline is as following:
Eligibility 14 March 2019 
Day of applying 14 May 2019 Victoria ( Geelong ) 
Test Appointment received 14 December 2020 ( Ballarat ) 
Test date 12 February 2021
Passed the test on the 12 February 2021
Sadly as I apply via pauper not online I can’t really tell if the status of my application has changed or anything just waiting on my letter and ceremony date.


----------



## anup.g.1211

Vessna56 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received an email with an invitation to the citizenship ceremony on 06/24 /2021.That is exactly two months and 4 days from the application has been approved. It was a nice and unexpected surprise
> All the best to everyone


which council?


----------



## Britch

Hi all, this forum has been amazing.

Here is my time line:

Council- City of Sydney
Application date- 23 November 2020
Citizenship Test- 30 April 2021 (Passed)
Status- Waiting

I was wondering is this an average waiting time post test? I see a lot of people who get approved on the same day. Thanks to everyone who makes this forum an exceptional place.


----------



## JandE

Britch said:


> Hi all, this forum has been amazing.
> 
> Here is my time line:
> 
> Council- City of Sydney
> Application date- 23 November 2020
> Citizenship Test- 30 April 2021 (Passed)
> Status- Waiting
> 
> I was wondering is this an average waiting time post test? I see a lot of people who get approved on the same day. Thanks to everyone who makes this forum an exceptional place.


It might depend where you did the test. 

Those done in Centrelink offices take longer as they send them off to be approved. 

Those done at immigration offices seem to be the ones approved immediately.


----------



## Summerdays

wizardofoz said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone here applying from Brisbane?
> My citizenship application got approved Nov2020 but still haven't received my ceremony invite.... makes me wonder what's going on..


Hi, My application got approved in October 2020 but still haven't received the ceremony invite, whereas many of my friends who applied after I had received it, don't know how do they send the invitations.


----------



## chennaiguy39

Summerdays said:


> Hi, My application got approved in October 2020 but still haven't received the ceremony invite, whereas many of my friends who applied after I had received it, don't know how do they send the invitations.


When did you apply? Sometimes, people who applied long back are given priority rather than approved date. There is huge backlog with BCC to conduct ceremonies at the moment :-(


----------



## chennaiguy39

wizardofoz said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone here applying from Brisbane?
> My citizenship application got approved Nov2020 but still haven't received my ceremony invite.... makes me wonder what's going on..


Did you receive an invite for July ceremony? Which date in Nov you got approved??


----------



## Milan85

Britch said:


> Hi all, this forum has been amazing.
> 
> Here is my time line:
> 
> Council- City of Sydney
> Application date- 23 November 2020
> Citizenship Test- 30 April 2021 (Passed)
> Status- Waiting
> 
> I was wondering is this an average waiting time post test? I see a lot of people who get approved on the same day. Thanks to everyone who makes this forum an exceptional place.


Hi there 
My wife and had a citizenship test on a same day 2 weeks ago and she got her approval letter week after and I am still waiting I do t know if that’s normal or no ?
Have you heard for any similar experience ?
Any help much appreciated


----------



## Milan85

Hi there 
My wife and I had a citizenship test on a same day 2 weeks ago and she got her approval letter week after and I am still waiting I do t know if that’s normal or no ?
Have you heard for any similar experience ?
Any help much appreciated


----------



## Summerdays

chennaiguy39 said:


> When did you apply? Sometimes, people who applied long back are given priority rather than approved date. There is huge backlog with BCC to conduct ceremonies at the moment :-(


I applied mine on February 2020. Approved October 2020. Since then haven’t heard anything.


Milan85 said:


> Hi there
> My wife and had a citizenship test on a same day 2 weeks ago and she got her approval letter week after and I am still waiting I do t know if that’s normal or no ?
> Have you heard for any similar experience ?
> Any help much appreciated


Hi, Check the Immi account, it would say either your application has been approved or not. When you pass the examination it should say approved. Letter might take time, some time a month to get you. But the immi account is updated instantly. Thank you.


----------



## JandE

Summerdays said:


> I applied mine on February 2020. Approved October 2020. Since then haven’t heard anything.
> 
> Hi, Check the Immi account, it would say either your application has been approved or not. When you pass the examination it should say approved. Letter might take time, some time a month to get you. But the immi account is updated instantly. Thank you.


Some people who pass the test do not get the approval for a few months, so the status won't change. It seems to vary a lot, sometimes based on where the test is taken. But when a couple take the test at the same time, same date, it seems odd that they don't get the approval at the same time. 

If it was done at a Centrelink office, the results may have been separated, and sent to different officers for approval.


----------



## Milan85

JandE said:


> Some people who pass the test do not get the approval for a few months, so the status won't change. It seems to vary a lot, sometimes based on where the test is taken. But when a couple take the test at the same time, same date, it seems odd that they don't get the approval at the same time.
> 
> If it was done at a Centrelink office, the results may have been separated, and sent to different officers for approval.


Thanks for ur reply 
Yes it seems very weird considering having the test on a same day same time at the Brisbane department of home affairs that she got the letter 7 days after and me 14 days and still waiting...?


----------



## Sheldonpk

Milan85 said:


> Hi there
> My wife and I had a citizenship test on a same day 2 weeks ago and she got her approval letter week after and I am still waiting I do t know if that’s normal or no ?
> Have you heard for any similar experience ?
> Any help much appreciated


Application approvals could take within an hour, weeks , months or even over a year. This is normal as they wait for further clearnance .


----------



## Sheldonpk

Britch said:


> Hi all, this forum has been amazing.
> 
> Here is my time line:
> 
> Council- City of Sydney
> Application date- 23 November 2020
> Citizenship Test- 30 April 2021 (Passed)
> Status- Waiting
> 
> I was wondering is this an average waiting time post test? I see a lot of people who get approved on the same day. Thanks to everyone who makes this forum an exceptional place.


Application approvals could take within an hour, weeks , months or even over a year. This is normal as they wait for further clearnance .


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Just got an email from DHA that my citizenship ceremony has been cancelled for the 30th of June.
Council : City of Canada Bay.

Damn you COVID 🙁


----------



## Captain Hulk

Milan85 said:


> Thanks for ur reply
> Yes it seems very weird considering having the test on a same day same time at the Brisbane department of home affairs that she got the letter 7 days after and me 14 days and still waiting...?


For you reference, my wife and I did the test at the same day, I was approved the same day afternoon, and my wife waited for about 2 weeks to get approved. Guess it's all about luck


----------



## tonySyd

Hi All,

Applied :01/03/21
Invitation test email: 08/06/21
Original Test date: 13/07/21
Reschedule date: 15/06/21
Location test: Parramatta 
Status: Still Received

Not sure what caused my application still showing as Received given that i did the test in the Parramatta office not Centrelink.


----------



## melbaus56

Hi, 

I had my citizenship approved in March 2021 but haven't heard from the department yet regarding the ceremony, just wondering if anyone received an invitation to attend the citizenship ceremony happening on July 21 with Melbourne city council? 

Thanks


----------



## Vessna56

anup.g.1211 said:


> which council?


MidCoast Council


----------



## JandE

tonySyd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied :01/03/21
> Invitation test email: 08/06/21
> Original Test date: 13/07/21
> Reschedule date: 15/06/21
> Location test: Parramatta
> Status: Still Received
> 
> Not sure what caused my application still showing as Received given that i did the test in the Parramatta office not Centrelink.


Probably still doing some checks before it becomes 'approved'.


----------



## tonySyd

JandE said:


> Probably still doing some checks before it becomes 'approved'.


Thanks JandE for your input.

I thought when prior citizenship test, they have done all the checking and leave the test as last stage before finalisation. But i guess not 😞


----------



## JandE

tonySyd said:


> Thanks JandE for your input.
> 
> I thought when prior citizenship test, they have done all the checking and leave the test as last stage before finalisation. But i guess not 😞


I would have thought that too. But having seen a recent one, where a couple had their test at the same time, and in the same place, but one approved immediately and the other took longer, I can only assume they must still be doing something for checking.


----------



## tonySyd

JandE said:


> I would have thought that too. But having seen a recent one, where a couple had their test at the same time, and in the same place, but one approved immediately and the other took longer, I can only assume they must still be doing something for checking.


Yeah finger crossed.

how about you? Have you got your citizenship yet?


----------



## JandE

tonySyd said:


> Yeah finger crossed.
> 
> how about you? Have you got your citizenship yet?


My wifes citizenship was approved a couple of months after the test, at a Centrelink office. Now waiting for a ceremony date.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Just wanted to say that I received my letter to attend my Citizenship interview and test on 27 July 2021 in Albany, WA. I applied in January 2021. I'm actually surprised because I'm a regional applicant and was told they go slower in regional areas. Very excited! Now, wondering how long the rest of the process will be afterwards.

Eligible: 13 September 2020
Applied: 27 January 2021
Location requested: Albany, WA
Test date : 27 July 2021
Test location: Albany Centrelink Office
Status: ??
Ceremony Invite Received : ??
Ceremony date: ??
Council : Shire of Katanning


----------



## jeanros

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Just wanted to say that I received my letter to attend my Citizenship interview and test on 27 July 2021 in Albany, WA. I applied in January 2021. I'm actually surprised because I'm a regional applicant and was told they go slower in regional areas. Very excited! Now, wondering how long the rest of the process will be afterwards.
> 
> Eligible: 13 September 2020
> Applied: 27 January 2021
> Location requested: Albany, WA
> Test date : 27 July 2021
> Test location: Albany Centrelink Office
> Status: ??
> Ceremony Invite Received : ??
> Ceremony date: ??
> Council : Shire of Katanning


Congratulations LadyRogueRayne! 

I'm curious to know how long it will take too. 

Does anyone know what's the fastest time reported from citizenship application to citizenship ceremony?


----------



## JandE

jeanros said:


> I'm curious to know how long it will take too.
> 
> Does anyone know what's the fastest time reported from citizenship application to citizenship ceremony?


The time can vary enormously.

I got mine in just under 8 weeks some years ago, application to ceremony.
My wife applied in March 2020, and we expect the ceremony in Jan 2022, so that will be 22 months.

A Indian from Brisbane, lodged on 18 November 2020, test done on 3 February, approved 15 February.
Their ceremony will probably be either 14 July*, *4 August or 30 August 2021. So between 8 and 9 months for them.


----------



## MoonSun

Yay! I'm Aussie ))

PR granted: January 2014
Moved to Australia: November 2016
Citizenship application lodged: January 2020
Went overseas: March 2020
Returned onshore in Sydney: May 2021
Test invitation for: 22 June 2021
Test Rescheduled for: 11 June 2021
Approved: 11 June 2021
Requested virtual ceremony on the basis of job
Virtual ceremony: 6 July 2021
Inner West Council NSW


----------



## michaels249

MoonSun said:


> Yay! I'm Aussie ))
> 
> PR granted: January 2014
> Moved to Australia: November 2016
> Citizenship application lodged: January 2020
> Went overseas: March 2020
> Returned onshore in Sydney: May 2021
> Test invitation for: 22 June 2021
> Test Rescheduled for: 11 June 2021
> Approved: 11 June 2021
> Requested virtual ceremony on the basis of job
> Virtual ceremony: 6 July 2021
> Inner West Council NSW


That's funny... the Inner West Council NSW only holds citizenship ceremonies on the third Wednesday of the month. Also, invites are send out a minimum of 4 weeks in advance. Something fishy about your timeline.

If correct, what does 'on basis of job' mean. How did you get them to let you attend a ceremony less than 4 weeks after your approval


----------



## JandE

MoonSun said:


> Yay! I'm Aussie ))
> 
> PR granted: January 2014
> Moved to Australia: November 2016
> Citizenship application lodged: January 2020
> Went overseas: March 2020
> Returned onshore in Sydney: May 2021
> Test invitation for: 22 June 2021
> Test Rescheduled for: 11 June 2021
> Approved: 11 June 2021
> Requested virtual ceremony on the basis of job
> Virtual ceremony: 6 July 2021
> Inner West Council NSW


How did you apply for a virtual ceremony, rather than attend a normal one. Who did you contact?


----------



## MoonSun

michaels249 said:


> That's funny... the Inner West Council NSW only holds citizenship ceremonies on the third Wednesday of the month. Also, invites are send out a minimum of 4 weeks in advance. Something fishy about your timeline.
> 
> If correct, what does 'on basis of job' mean. How did you get them to let you attend a ceremony less than 4 weeks after your approval





michaels249 said:


> That's funny... the Inner West Council NSW only holds citizenship ceremonies on the third Wednesday of the month. Also, invites are send out a minimum of 4 weeks in advance. Something fishy about your timeline.
> 
> If correct, what does 'on basis of job' mean. How did you get them to let you attend a ceremony less than 4 weeks after your approval


Miracles happen, mate ;-)


----------



## MoonSun

JandE said:


> How did you apply for a virtual ceremony, rather than attend a normal one. Who did you contact?


I wrote a lengthy email to VC NSW explaining my situation and attached relevant proof docs
[email protected]


----------



## ravikiran.7070

MoonSun said:


> I wrote a lengthy email to VC NSW explaining my situation and attached relevant proof docs
> [email protected]


I tried writing emails as well for the last 3 days but no response. Not that I am expecting a job offer. Maybe that's why? But still with the lock downs they should do virtual ceremonies rather than anticipating when the lockdown will end and commence F2F ceremonies. With this the processing times will blowout and we will be back to Square 1.


----------



## JandE

ravikiran.7070 said:


> I tried writing emails as well for the last 3 days but no response. Not that I am expecting a job offer. Maybe that's why? But still with the lock downs they should do virtual ceremonies rather than anticipating when the lockdown will end and commence F2F ceremonies. With this the processing times will blowout and we will be back to Square 1.


You need to give them a very good reason to get priority for a faster ceremony. 

With the right reason, it can be done very fast. Some years ago, with a very specific reason, I got mine 3 weeks after the test. 

With the Sydney ceremonies, the 14 July has been cancelled, but there are two scheduled for 28 July.


----------



## ravikiran.7070

JandE said:


> You need to give them a very good reason to get priority for a faster ceremony.
> 
> With the right reason, it can be done very fast. Some years ago, with a very specific reason, I got mine 3 weeks after the test.
> 
> With the Sydney ceremonies, the 14 July has been cancelled, but there are two scheduled for 28 July.


My council is City of Canada Bay. Ceremonies are once a month as confirmed by the lady from the council helpline. So the last ceremony was scheduled for 30th June and got cancelled. So i presume the next one is sometime end of July unless the lockdown continues.

Also because i got invited and then cancelled, from a F2F ceremony schedule I think I should be on top of the list for the next ceremony I presume?


----------



## JandE

ravikiran.7070 said:


> My council is City of Canada Bay. Ceremonies are once a month as confirmed by the lady from the council helpline. So the last ceremony was scheduled for 30th June and got cancelled. So i presume the next one is sometime end of July unless the lockdown continues.
> 
> Also because i got invited and then cancelled, from a F2F ceremony schedule I think I should be on top of the list for the next ceremony I presume?


My wife is waiting for her ceremony. Our council appears to hold one a year. January.


----------



## ravikiran.7070

JandE said:


> My wife is waiting for her ceremony. Our council appears to hold one a year. January.


One a year? Jeez! That is insane!


----------



## JandE

ravikiran.7070 said:


> One a year? Jeez! That is insane!


Only about 25 people per year in my council area get Citizenship.

A QLD area 1/6th of the size of Greater Sydney, but a population 1/130th.


----------



## rachelandmax

Citizenship application: May 2020
Test date: June 29 2021
Approval notice received: July 7, 2021
Ceremony date: August 4, 2021 
Springvale

FIVE weeks, so fast?! I about fainted when I got the email today. Good luck to everybody else waiting.


----------



## JandE

rachelandmax said:


> Citizenship application: May 2020
> Test date: June 29 2021
> Approval notice received: July 7, 2021
> Ceremony date: August 4, 2021
> Springvale
> 
> FIVE weeks, so fast?! I about fainted when I got the email today. Good luck to everybody else waiting.


Which council is doing the Ceremony? Do you know how many they do each year?


----------



## rachelandmax

Which council is doing the Ceremony? Do you know how many they do each year?

Dandenong. I think they're monthly?Here's a link to their schedule for 2021 Citizenship


----------



## JandE

rachelandmax said:


> Which council is doing the Ceremony? Do you know how many they do each year?
> 
> Dandenong. I think they're monthly?Here's a link to their schedule for 2021 Citizenship


I am jealous. Yours has 20 ceremonies this year, average one every 18 days. Ours has one a year. 

This can help to explain some differences between the times people might need to wait for a ceremony.


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Just sharing my update :
My ceremony was scheduled for the 30th of June and it got cancelled. Sent emails to all the Virtual citizenship email id's with my ceremony cancellation letter I got from DHA. Maybe attaching the Ceremony cancellation document I attached helped? An email from ACT said we don't do virtual ceremonies anymore and a couple of emails bounced back.

However, today I got an email from Virtual Ceremony NSW that I am invited for my Virtual Ceremony on the 15th of July. So relieved. Slightly disappointed as I wanted a F2F ceremony with the experience but no point in waiting for it as the Sydney lockdown seems to have no end in sight.

So after I take the pledge on 15th, I'll be an Australian  ! Within 3 weeks from then I should get my citizenship certificate and then should apply for my passport.


----------



## Lightbulb

After almost 15 years, I've finally become a citizenship. My citizenship ceremony was cancelled due to the current Covid situation but I quickly got a virtual ceremony. 
Through visa rejection and subsequent failure at the AAT and then a reprieve at the hands of the Minister; I've finally done it and now can call myself an Australian.

To all out there waiting, keep positive and your time will soon come.


----------



## danishzo

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Just sharing my update :
> My ceremony was scheduled for the 30th of June and it got cancelled. Sent emails to all the Virtual citizenship email id's with my ceremony cancellation letter I got from DHA. Maybe attaching the Ceremony cancellation document I attached helped? An email from ACT said we don't do virtual ceremonies anymore and a couple of emails bounced back.
> 
> However, today I got an email from Virtual Ceremony NSW that I am invited for my Virtual Ceremony on the 15th of July. So relieved. Slightly disappointed as I wanted a F2F ceremony with the experience but no point in waiting for it as the Sydney lockdown seems to have no end in sight.
> 
> So after I take the pledge on 15th, I'll be an Australian  ! Within 3 weeks from then I should get my citizenship certificate and then should apply for my passport.





ravikiran.7070 said:


> Just sharing my update :
> My ceremony was scheduled for the 30th of June and it got cancelled. Sent emails to all the Virtual citizenship email id's with my ceremony cancellation letter I got from DHA. Maybe attaching the Ceremony cancellation document I attached helped? An email from ACT said we don't do virtual ceremonies anymore and a couple of emails bounced back.
> 
> However, today I got an email from Virtual Ceremony NSW that I am invited for my Virtual Ceremony on the 15th of July. So relieved. Slightly disappointed as I wanted a F2F ceremony with the experience but no point in waiting for it as the Sydney lockdown seems to have no end in sight.
> 
> So after I take the pledge on 15th, I'll be an Australian  ! Within 3 weeks from then I should get my citizenship certificate and then should apply for my passport.


so only provided them with cancellation letter?


----------



## ravikiran.7070

danishzo said:


> so only provided them with cancellation letter?


Yes that's right. Also I am thinking, because I was on top of the list in terms of ceremony dates, they gave me a virtual invite. Was worth a shot!


----------



## danishzo

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Yes that's right. Also I am thinking, because I was on top of the list in terms of ceremony dates, they gave me a virtual invite. Was worth a shot!


Indeed! Congrats.

Mine was 12th of July so may be I can ask as well. How long they took to reply?


----------



## ravikiran.7070

danishzo said:


> Indeed! Congrats.
> 
> Mine was 12th of July so may be I can ask as well. How long they took to reply?


I got a reply in 2 working days.


----------



## tonySyd

tonySyd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied :01/03/21
> Invitation test email: 08/06/21
> Original Test date: 13/07/21
> Reschedule date: 15/06/21
> Location test: Parramatta
> Status: Still Received
> 
> Not sure what caused my application still showing as Received given that i did the test in the Parramatta office not Centrelink.


Hi All,
Update from me

Applied :01/03/21
Invitation test email: 08/06/21
Original Test date: 13/07/21
Reschedule date: 15/06/21
Location test: Parramatta
Status: Approved 13/07/21
Ceremony Date: Pending


----------



## ravikiran.7070

Hi Guys,

Just finished my Virtual Ceremony and I am now officially an Australian Citizen!

Ceremony took around 10 minutes.

I Logged into my ImmiAccount and checked my status. Below is what I found. I was on a 189 skilled independent and that is replaced now with my citizenship. My Immiaccount status for my Citizenship also says 'Finalised' 

Visa class / subclassnull : null/null
Location : Onshore
Visa type : Permanent resident or citizen

My timelines below :
First entry to Australia : 23rd July 2016
Applied for Citizenship : 23rd July 2020
Test date : 6th March 2021
Approval date : 6th March 2021 (1 hour after the test)
F2F Ceremony date : 30th June 2021 (Cancelled due to Covid lockdown in Sydney)
Request for Virtual Ceremony email sent : 9th July 2021
Virtual Ceremony mail received : 12th July 2021
Virtual Ceremony : 15th July 2021.
Council : City of Canada Bay NSW

End of my Permanent Resident Journey! AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE  !


----------



## Amii

Hey 

I’m in the process of doing my husbands Australian citizenship online. I want to know should we have informed immigration that he has changed address since being granted permenant two yrs ago and again 6 months ago when we moved different place.
Also can I add any other documents that shows our previous address including the latest address 

Thx


----------



## Sadim_mahmud

Hi can I ask you a different question? After attending the Citizenship exam and passed on that exam, can I go outside of Australia and stay outside until I receive citizenship Ceremony invitation?


----------



## mattval

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just finished my Virtual Ceremony and I am now officially an Australian Citizen!
> 
> Ceremony took around 10 minutes.
> 
> I Logged into my ImmiAccount and checked my status. Below is what I found. I was on a 189 skilled independent and that is replaced now with my citizenship. My Immiaccount status for my Citizenship also says 'Finalised'
> 
> Visa class / subclassnull : null/null
> Location : Onshore
> Visa type : Permanent resident or citizen
> 
> My timelines below :
> First entry to Australia : 23rd July 2016
> Applied for Citizenship : 23rd July 2020
> Test date : 6th March 2021
> Approval date : 6th March 2021 (1 hour after the test)
> F2F Ceremony date : 30th June 2021 (Cancelled due to Covid lockdown in Sydney)
> Request for Virtual Ceremony email sent : 9th July 2021
> Virtual Ceremony mail received : 12th July 2021
> Virtual Ceremony : 15th July 2021.
> Council : City of Canada Bay NSW
> 
> End of my Permanent Resident Journey! AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE  !


Hello and congratulations!

How were you informed about the original ceremony date? Did you receive a notification on your Immi account or did you receive an e-mail or letter in your mail box? Not sure where to expect the invitation.

Thank you


----------



## JandE

Sadim_mahmud said:


> Hi can I ask you a different question? After attending the Citizenship exam and passed on that exam, can I go outside of Australia and stay outside until I receive citizenship Ceremony invitation?


It may delay your ceremony, and allow others to take available spaces. They may just wait till you come back.

The site does say:
_Make sure any travel does not affect your ability to attend the ceremony. Or it will delay you in becoming an Australian citizen.
If you plan to travel outside Australia before your ceremony, tell us at your citizenship appointment. Or call the Global Service Centre._


----------



## jeanros

JandE said:


> It may delay your ceremony, and allow others to take available spaces. They may just wait till you come back.
> 
> The site does say:
> _Make sure any travel does not affect your ability to attend the ceremony. Or it will delay you in becoming an Australian citizen.
> If you plan to travel outside Australia before your ceremony, tell us at your citizenship appointment. Or call the Global Service Centre._


So if "your travel does not affect your ability to attend the ceremony" then we don't need to inform them??


----------



## JandE

jeanros said:


> So if "your travel does not affect your ability to attend the ceremony" then we don't need to inform them??


Presumably if you already have a ceremony date set, and you are 100% certain you can get a flight back into Australia in time to attend it, (doubtful at the moment), then logically you may not need to inform them.

I assume that immigration won't cancel your ceremony date. 

However, their wording is "_If you plan to travel outside Australia before your ceremony, tell us at your citizenship appointment. Or call the Global Service Centre."_


----------



## jeanros

JandE said:


> Presumably if you already have a ceremony date set, and you are 100% certain you can get a flight back into Australia in time to attend it, (doubtful at the moment), then logically you may not need to inform them.
> 
> I assume that immigration won't cancel your ceremony date.
> 
> However, their wording is "_If you plan to travel outside Australia before your ceremony, tell us at your citizenship appointment. Or call the Global Service Centre."_


Yes, travel is close to impossible in this pandemic. Last year I thought we could make travel plans this year, but that's not going to happen, and who knows if next year is going to be more of the same.


----------



## Gochi

Samanthonzales said:


> I can't find the download link of the app you recommend.


Hello thanks, but link not working.


----------



## ravikiran.7070

mattval said:


> Hello and congratulations!
> 
> How were you informed about the original ceremony date? Did you receive a notification on your Immi account or did you receive an e-mail or letter in your mail box? Not sure where to expect the invitation.
> 
> Thank you


 Mate they usually send you an email and your immiaccount has an attachment with the ceremony details. You get both.


----------



## mos

Hi everyone,

Received some good news yesterday that I thought I would share. I received my email to attend the ceremony in Newcastle, NSW. Timeline below:

*Citizenship
Application Date:* 05 July 2020
*Email received with Test Date:* 09 Feb 2021
*Test Location:* Newcastle, NSW
*Test Date:* 24 March 2021
*Ceremony Location:* Newcastle, NSW
*Ceremony Date:* 01 September 2021 (received invitation to ceremony on 19 July 2021)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rayyar

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Just sharing my update :
> My ceremony was scheduled for the 30th of June and it got cancelled. Sent emails to all the Virtual citizenship email id's with my ceremony cancellation letter I got from DHA. Maybe attaching the Ceremony cancellation document I attached helped? An email from ACT said we don't do virtual ceremonies anymore and a couple of emails bounced back.
> 
> However, today I got an email from Virtual Ceremony NSW that I am invited for my Virtual Ceremony on the 15th of July. So relieved. Slightly disappointed as I wanted a F2F ceremony with the experience but no point in waiting for it as the Sydney lockdown seems to have no end in sight.
> 
> So after I take the pledge on 15th, I'll be an Australian  ! Within 3 weeks from then I should get my citizenship certificate and then should apply for my passport.


Congrats on being Australian citizen
I'm just wondering where did you send your email for requesting virtual ceremony? Could you please provide me the email of virtual ceremony NSW that you sent?
Many thanks


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

With my interview and test date coming up next week, I'm curious about the interview part. What documents do they ask to see? It says to bring the original documents in the list, but do I need to bring everything that I submitted online? Or will they just want to see passports, marriage license (for name change), etc? I don't want to accidentally leave a document home when my interview/test centre is 2 hours away from where I live (regional WA). So, what can I expect at the interview? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JandE

LadyRogueRayne said:


> With my interview and test date coming up next week, I'm curious about the interview part. What documents do they ask to see? It says to bring the original documents in the list, but do I need to bring everything that I submitted online? Or will they just want to see passports, marriage license (for name change), etc? I don't want to accidentally leave a document home when my interview/test centre is 2 hours away from where I live (regional WA). So, what can I expect at the interview? Thanks in advance!


We took everything we could think of. 

They asked my wife for her driver licence and medicare card, and nothing else. 

The other option would be Passport and Medicare card. 

I did expect that, but felt safer taking everything.

A marriage certificate might be handy for some. Her passport was in the correct married name anyway, so not needed, but we did include it in the folder of everything for her. 

Most people we saw had a folder full of everything. 

Just thinking out loud... If you don't have a folder, they might just ask you for everything...


----------



## Summerdays

wizardofoz said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone here applying from Brisbane?
> My citizenship application got approved Nov2020 but still haven't received my ceremony invite.... makes me wonder what's going on..


I got my invitation email for the 4th of august, citizenship application was approved in 2020 October. Brisbane council is just taking too much time to invite. Thanks


----------



## jeanros

Does anyone know which council takes the shortest time and which takes the longest time to send out invitations in Australia?

Has the backlog gone up or gone down since covid? I understand the backlog for 820/801 has gone down since covid. Is it the same for the citizenship applications backlog?


----------



## PatsyErichsen

Is is available in 2021?


----------



## AshR

Heres my timeline,

Arrived 01 April 2017(489) from UK

Application for 887 (PR) 31 March 2019

PR (887) approved 16 June 2020

Applied Citizenship 017 June 2021

Invitation 19 July 2021 (invited for 18 
August 2021)

Test Date 23 July 2021 (rescheduled from 
August)

Approval 23 July 2021 (in half hour from test)

Ceremony TBA

Perth WA


----------



## JandE

jeanros said:


> Has the backlog gone up or gone down since covid? I understand the backlog for 820/801 has gone down since covid. Is it the same for the citizenship applications backlog?


Citizenship pipeline has gone down since 2019.

*Changes in Australian citizenship by conferral pipeline:*

134,819 at 31 May 2021
140,798 at 30 Apr 2021
163,926 at 30 Sep 2019
198,477 at 31 Jul 2019
221,695 at 31 May 2019
236,694 at 31 Dec 2018
244,765 at 30 Jun 2018

Recently there have been about 13 or 14 thousand applications per month. This is pretty much the same as this time in 2019.


----------



## Drsamra83

MoonSun said:


> Yay! I'm Aussie ))
> 
> PR granted: January 2014
> Moved to Australia: November 2016
> Citizenship application lodged: January 2020
> Went overseas: March 2020
> Returned onshore in Sydney: May 2021
> Test invitation for: 22 June 2021
> Test Rescheduled for: 11 June 2021
> Approved: 11 June 2021
> Requested virtual ceremony on the basis of job
> Virtual ceremony: 6 July 2021
> Inner West Council NSW


Hello,
Many congratulations.
Just wanted to ask if department had ever contacted you while you were in overseas after applying citizenship application?


----------



## vegemite20

Summerdays said:


> I got my invitation email for the 4th of august, citizenship application was approved in 2020 October. Brisbane council is just taking too much time to invite. Thanks


Congratulations! Are they sending invitations via email now? I have been frantically checking my mailbox everyday


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Well, had my interview and test today. I was told that my paperwork was all in order and they only needed to see my driver's license and passport (though I had everything with me to be safe). I then took the test, passed and was told "Congratulations! You should receive an invitation to your ceremony within 6 months." Then, I was given an Australian Citizenship book (and one to give to my son who's also on my application).My application still says received, though that's to be expected since I took my test at a Centrelink office, not at an immigration office. I was stressing for nothing! LOL! Now, the wait to see how long a ceremony will take.

I'm in WA, though regional, not Perth. I took my test in Albany, but they said my ceremony will be my local shire. Our school nurse has her ceremony this Thursday. Would've been cool to be in that one with her. But I'm happy with 6 months if that's how long it takes. 😄


----------



## AshR

Congratulations 
Australian Citizenship book? I had my son on application I did not get anything


----------



## Msingg

MoonSun said:


> Yay! I'm Aussie ))
> 
> PR granted: January 2014
> Moved to Australia: November 2016
> Citizenship application lodged: January 2020
> Went overseas: March 2020
> Returned onshore in Sydney: May 2021
> Test invitation for: 22 June 2021
> Test Rescheduled for: 11 June 2021
> Approved: 11 June 2021
> Requested virtual ceremony on the basis of job
> Virtual ceremony: 6 July 2021
> Inner West Council NSW


Hi, 
If you don't mind me asking, my wife is currently on mat leave as such I have 3 dependents. 
I also changed my name and my old passport can't be used as an ID. It will take over 4 months for a passport to be issued. 
In the meantime I can't get a license due to insufficient ID docs. 
Is this a sufficient reason?


----------



## CodeMonkey

Sharing my timeline here


*Action**Date*Arrived in Australia on student visaFebruary 2010Applied for Permanent Residency (Partner)March 2017Approved Stage 1 (820)July 2018Applied Stage 2 (801)April 2019Approved Stage 2 (801)November 2019Applied CitizenshipDecember 2020Citizenship Test invitation received July 2021Citizenship Test completedAugust 2021Citizenship approved_waiting_Ceremony_waiting_


Can't remember why I waited so long between stage 1 approval and submitting stage 2 😅


----------



## JandE

CodeMonkey said:


> Can't remember why I waited so long between stage 1 approval and submitting stage 2 😅


You *have* to wait 2 years between applying for 820 and starting the 801.
You waited 25 months. We did it after about 27 months.


----------



## CodeMonkey

JandE said:


> You *have* to wait 2 years between applying for 820 and starting the 801.
> You waited 25 months. We did it after about 27 months.


Right, I had forgotten that detail!


----------



## Original

Citizenship Timelines:
Applied on 27/10/2020
Interview and Test - 25/01/2021 (Status changed to "Approved" same day)
Ceremony invitation - 04/08 2021
Ceremony day 11/09/2021.
Brisbane City Council
Good luck to everyone waiting and my special appreciation to everyone in this forum who have guided me along this journey❤


----------



## Joy94

Original said:


> Citizenship Timelines:
> Applied on 27/10/2020
> Interview and Test - 25/01/2021 (Status changed to "Approved" same day)
> Ceremony invitation - 04/08 2021
> Ceremony day 11/09/2021.
> Brisbane City Council
> Good luck to everyone waiting and my special appreciation to everyone in this forum who have guided me along this journey❤


Congratulations on passing the test and getting the invitation 🎉
Just wanted to know did you receive the invitation via Email? Or letter?


----------



## Original

Joy94 said:


> Congratulations on passing the test and getting the invitation 🎉
> Just wanted to know did you receive the invitation via Email? Or letter?


Cheers! Via email and also on my immi account message box


----------



## chennaiguy39

Original said:


> Cheers! Via email and also on my immi account message box


Hi.. Congrats. What's your place of the ceremony? Is it Brisbane City hall or somewhere else??


----------



## smemon

Hi All,

My wife applied for her Australian citizenship, last year in August. Its been more than 12 months and we have not yet heard anything from immigration. I know a lot of my friends who applied after my wife and most of them have got their passports now.

We have tried to contact the citizenship line couple of times stating that we are worried. But the lady on the phone have just asked us to wait and have advised us that if we have not hear anything, it means our application is in progress and there are no issues with it.

We are a bit worried. Has anyone else gone through the similar thing. What should we be doing? Or we should just wait.

Thanks


----------



## Original

chennaiguy39 said:


> Hi. Congrats. What's your place in the ceremony? Is it Brisbane City hall or somewhere else??
> [/QUO
> 
> Sorry for the late response. The ceremony would be in Calamvale which is a bit strange, but I will take wherever at this point🤣


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

AshR said:


> Congratulations
> Australian Citizenship book? I had my son on application I did not get anything


Yea, it's pretty cool. Has all kinds of historical stuff in it. They gave me an extra one for our school's HASS department, as I'm currently teaching Civics & Citizenship in my Year 10 HASS class.

Update on me though...received my Citizenship Approval Letter today! I was granted Citizenship on 7 August, but just received the letter in the post today. I didn't even get an email from my Immi account..just the posted letter. Now, I am waiting for my Shire to schedule the ceremony. Happy days!

I do have a question though. My youngest son is included on my citizenship approval. However, I couldn't include my oldest son as he's 22 and was in the US for 2 years studying at Uni. He's been back a year now and is studying at Murdoch. On my approval letter, it said that my and my children's visas will be cancelled and we'll need Australian passports to travel. That just means myself and my youngest son, correct? My oldest son's permanent visa won't be cancelled, will it?? I don't think it will, but wanted to double check.


----------



## mattval

Hi Everyone,

After participating in an online citizenship ceremony, did your application status changed in Immi account? How soon did it happen?

Thank you


----------



## Joy94

Hello everyone, hope everyone is keeping safe, just wanted to know if we are able to request an online ceremony due to lockdown delays even though i have not yet received an invitation? Sorry if someone has already asked.


----------



## AshR

mattval said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After participating in an online citizenship ceremony, did your application status changed in Immi account? How soon did it happen?
> 
> Thank you



Hi mine changed within the hour did test 23 July 2021 have got ceremony 17 September 2021


----------



## Ejona

CodeMonkey said:


> Sharing my timeline here
> 
> 
> *Action**Date*Arrived in Australia on student visaFebruary 2010Applied for Permanent Residency (Partner)March 2017Approved Stage 1 (820)July 2018Applied Stage 2 (801)April 2019Approved Stage 2 (801)November 2019Applied CitizenshipDecember 2020Citizenship Test invitation receivedJuly 2021Citizenship Test completedAugust 2021Citizenship approved_waiting_Ceremony_waiting_
> 
> 
> Can't remember why I waited so long between stage 1 approval and submitting stage 2 😅


In which state are you, if I may ask? I applied in September 2020 and still no answer.


----------



## Ejona

Hi all,

I applied for my citizenship in early September 2020 (eligible June 2020) and I still haven't received a response. I am located in Melbourne. Is this waiting time normal? I see some of you here have applied for it at a later date and have already received a test invitation. Should I be concerned?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Hi all! Just a quick update. So, after getting my approval letter 2 weeks ago, yesterday my Shire office called me to schedule my Citizenship ceremony on 26 October. I can't believe it! I'm just over the moon happy to finally see the end to this looooong road. Huge thanks to everyone who has been my emotional support and help along the way. It's been a crazy 6 year journey!!


----------



## AshR

Ejona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for my citizenship in early September 2020 (eligible June 2020) and I still haven't received a response. I am located in Melbourne. Is this waiting time normal? I see some of you here have applied for it at a later date and have already received a test invitation. Should I be concerned?



I am in Perth application 17 June 2021 test 23 July 2021 and now have ceremony for 17 September 2021


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Ejona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for my citizenship in early September 2020 (eligible June 2020) and I still haven't received a response. I am located in Melbourne. Is this waiting time normal? I see some of you here have applied for it at a later date and have already received a test invitation. Should I be concerned?


I would be contacting them. With the craziness of Covid, it could be that yours is sitting in backlog or something. Doesn't hurt to ask if there's anything else they need from you to process your application. Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Ejona

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I would be contacting them. With the craziness of Covid, it could be that yours is sitting in backlog or something. Doesn't hurt to ask if there's anything else they need from you to process your application. Hope you hear something soon!


Thank you so much.

What is the best way to contact them about citizenship application?


----------



## mattval

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just finished my Virtual Ceremony and I am now officially an Australian Citizen!
> 
> Ceremony took around 10 minutes.
> 
> I Logged into my ImmiAccount and checked my status. Below is what I found. I was on a 189 skilled independent and that is replaced now with my citizenship. My Immiaccount status for my Citizenship also says 'Finalised'
> 
> Visa class / subclassnull : null/null
> Location : Onshore
> Visa type : Permanent resident or citizen
> 
> My timelines below :
> First entry to Australia : 23rd July 2016
> Applied for Citizenship : 23rd July 2020
> Test date : 6th March 2021
> Approval date : 6th March 2021 (1 hour after the test)
> F2F Ceremony date : 30th June 2021 (Cancelled due to Covid lockdown in Sydney)
> Request for Virtual Ceremony email sent : 9th July 2021
> Virtual Ceremony mail received : 12th July 2021
> Virtual Ceremony : 15th July 2021.
> Council : City of Canada Bay NSW
> 
> End of my Permanent Resident Journey! AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE  !


Congratulations!

How soon after the virtual ceremony did the application status changed to finalised? On the same day? 

Thank you


----------



## Romio2012

Hi All,
if I am not wrong, all citizenship testing in Melbourne has been suspended due to lockdown. is this correct?
Does anyone know approximately when are they planning to resume the testing and interview?
How are the processing times in Melbourne currently


----------



## cycy

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonySyd

tonySyd said:


> Hi All,
> Just an update from me
> 
> Applied :01/03/21
> Invitation test email: 08/06/21
> Original Test date: 13/07/21
> Reschedule date: 15/06/21
> Location test: Parramatta
> Status: Approved on 13/07/2021
> Ceremony date: 17/09/2021
> Council: Liverpool NSW
> 
> Good luck guys


----------



## Joy94

Good afternoon everyone 
I was one of the lucky ones to have had the virtual citizenship ceremony today and officially became Australian citizen!! 
My time line:
Arrived in Australia: 14/3/2015
Eligible to apply: 14/3/2019
Applied on : 25/05/2019 
Citizenship test : 11/02/2021 
Virtual ceremony: 17/09/2021 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cycy

Joy94 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> I was one of the lucky ones to have had the virtual citizenship ceremony today and officially became Australian citizen!!
> My time line:
> Arrived in Australia: 14/3/2015
> Eligible to apply: 14/3/2019
> Applied on : 25/05/2019
> Citizenship test : 11/02/2021
> Virtual ceremony: 17/09/2021
> Good luck to everyone.


State? Please.
My test was same mint as yours, no sign of a ceremony am in Brisbane.


----------



## Joy94

cycy said:


> State? Please.
> My test was same mint as yours, no sign of a ceremony am in Brisbane.


i am in Victoria


----------



## cycy

Joy94 said:


> i am in Victoria


Thanks you! 
Congratulation 🥂
Even through all the lockdowns you guys still going on.
I wonder what the excuse is up this way


----------



## Joy94

cycy said:


> Thanks you!
> Congratulation 🥂
> Even through all the lockdowns you guys still going on.
> I wonder what the excuse is up this way


i had a virtual ceremony so I guess they are starting with online instead of face to face ceremony, if you passed the 7 month waiting period after the test I would send the virtual ceremony people an email requesting a virtual ceremony instead of waiting as you might be missing on job opportunity and such you might get an online like my case.


----------



## cycy

Joy94 said:


> i had a virtual ceremony so I guess they are starting with online instead of face to face ceremony, if you passed the 7 month waiting period after the test I would send the virtual ceremony people an email requesting a virtual ceremony instead of waiting as you might be missing on job opportunity and such you might get an online like my case.


Have you got an email for them please? 2nd October will be 8 months.


----------



## Joy94

cycy said:


> Have you got an email for them please? 2nd October will be 8 months. I am waiting to join the ADF. I called I home affairs a few times and the email for ceremony I was given haven’t replied 2 emails .
> Is the online ceremony a different department? Will love if too can please share.
> Thanks


[email protected]
Above is the email I sent them the request on, give it a try and explain that you are losing opportunity to work due to not having your certificate yet.
I did get an email giving me the date and time for the virtual ceremony with a link to attend the meeting, it pretty easy to follow and only takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## cycy

Joy94 said:


> [email protected]
> Above is the email I sent them the request on, give it a try and explain that you are losing opportunity to work due to not having your certificate yet.
> I did get an email giving me the date and time for the virtual ceremony with a link to attend the meeting, it pretty easy to follow and only takes about 15 minutes.


Thanks . 
it didn’t go through. I have send you a message.


----------



## JandE

cycy said:


> Thanks .
> it didn’t go through. I have send you a message.


That email address spelling is wrong. I would assume it should end with @homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## cycy

JandE said:


> That email address spelling is wrong. I would assume it should end with @homeaffairs.gov.au


Thanks , I found the correct address on google 🤎


----------



## federationfreak

PR granted: January 2014
Moved to Australia: November 2016
Citizenship application lodged: January 2020
Went overseas: March 2020
Returned onshore in Sydney: May 2021
Test invitation for: 22 June 2021
Test Rescheduled for: 11 June 2021
Approved: 11 June 2021
Requested virtual ceremony on the basis of job
Virtual ceremony: 6 July 2021
Inner West Council NSW
[/QUOTE]
Congratulations on being granted Australian citizenship! Did you indicate a return date when you applied - e.g., what happens if you are moving overseas for a job elsewhere? Has anyone been in a similar situation? Thanks so much!


----------



## SNDTheCenturion

Hi, a friend of mine shares the same citizenship certificate as their parents and would like to get certificate that is completely separate from them (currently it displays their name on the back of their parent's certificate), how would they go about doing this?


----------



## supersonic.candy

I have a super quick question if that's okay - I will be eligible in early November, would it be okay to start the process in ImmiAccount now so I can start doing the attachments, but only submit on my eligible day?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## diplomat

supersonic.candy said:


> I have a super quick question if that's okay - I will be eligible in early November, would it be okay to start the process in ImmiAccount now so I can start doing the attachments, but only submit on my eligible day?
> Thank you so much!!


Yes you can do that


----------



## JandE

supersonic.candy said:


> I have a super quick question if that's okay - I will be eligible in early November, would it be okay to start the process in ImmiAccount now so I can start doing the attachments, but only submit on my eligible day?
> Thank you so much!!


We tried that but didn't get far. I think we couldn't get past the 4th or 5th question.


----------



## zol

JandE said:


> We tried that but didn't get far. I think we couldn't get past the 4th or 5th question.


You can answer that question with one of the special eligibility conditions to get through to the next question but don't forget to fix it when you do submit. Also, note that you can't attach documents before you submit.


----------



## supersonic.candy

diplomat said:


> Yes you can do that





JandE said:


> We tried that but didn't get far. I think we couldn't get past the 4th or 5th question.





zol said:


> You can answer that question with one of the special eligibility conditions to get through to the next question but don't forget to fix it when you do submit. Also, note that you can't attach documents before you submit.


Awesome - thank you so much everyone, I really appreciate it!  Fingers crossed that this process goes smoothly...I remember having to do a visa application in paper previously because the online system wouldn't even recognise my eligibility... 😅


----------



## DaveG

Hey everyone,
PR since 2001, but never got around to applying.

Adding my info :

Applied: 18 AUG 2020

Test location requested: Sydney

Test date: 15 April 2021 Sydney (test was really easy)

Still waiting on ceremony date Illawarra Council Wollongong.


----------



## CodeMonkey

Ejona said:


> In which state are you, if I may ask? I applied in September 2020 and still no answer.


I'm in NSW


----------



## CodeMonkey

Well I reached the final destination of this 4 year long process; I am an Aussie!
Updated timeline:


*Action**Date*Arrived in Australia on student visaFebruary 2010Applied for Permanent Residency (Partner)March 2017Approved Stage 1 (820)July 2018Applied Stage 2 (801)April 2019Approved Stage 2 (801)November 2019Applied CitizenshipDecember 2020Citizenship Test invitation received July 2021Citizenship Test completedAugust 2021Citizenship Ceremony5 October 2021Citizenship approved8 October 2021Received citizenship certificate15 October 2021

I have applied for an Australian Passport which is currently under assessment.
Additionally, I have a little Norwegian-Australian baby on the way due in February 2022 ❤👶

Best of luck to you all! So long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## zol

CodeMonkey said:


> Well I reached the final destination of this 4 year long process; I am an Aussie!
> Updated timeline:
> 
> 
> *Action**Date*Arrived in Australia on student visaFebruary 2010Applied for Permanent Residency (Partner)March 2017Approved Stage 1 (820)July 2018Applied Stage 2 (801)April 2019Approved Stage 2 (801)November 2019Applied CitizenshipDecember 2020Citizenship Test invitation receivedJuly 2021Citizenship Test completedAugust 2021Citizenship Ceremony5 October 2021Citizenship approved8 October 2021Received citizenship certificate15 October 2021
> 
> I have applied for an Australian Passport which is currently under assessment.
> Additionally, I have a little Norwegian-Australian baby on the way due in February 2022 ❤👶
> 
> Best of luck to you all! So long and thanks for all the fish


Congrats on citizenship and baby. You had your ceremony before the Citizenship approval?


----------



## CodeMonkey

zol said:


> Congrats on citizenship and baby. You had your ceremony before the Citizenship approval?


I couldn't find the date anywhere but the IMMI Account portal listed 8 Oct as the date my Citizenship was approved.
I'm sure it was approved earlier but I can't find the email for that


----------



## Jo5887

Adding my timeline:

Eligibility date: August 21 2021
Citizenship application lodged: August 25 2021
Interview and Test invitation: October 14 2021
Interview and test date: November 3 2021
Interview and test reschedule: October 22 2021
Approved: October 22 2021
Ceremony: Waiting…
Council : Logan Queensland ( South of Brisbane City )


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

My wife had her ceremony last Friday (Online VC)

Eligibility date 5 May 2020
Applied: 5 May 2020
Invitation for interview:8 April 2021
Interview and test date: 25 May 2021
Rescheduled interview and test date: 15 April 2021
Approved: 15 April 2021
Request VC: 1 Nov 2021
Ceremony: 5 Nov 2021
Council: Brimbank (Vic)


----------



## JandE

My wife has her ceremony tomorrow, 11 Nov 2021. 20 months after original application. 

Citizenship Eligibility: 20/2/2020
Citizenship Applied: 7/3/2020
Citizenship Approved: 22/6/2021
Ceremony Date: 7/11/21


----------



## kol909

rayyar said:


> Congrats on being Australian citizen
> I'm just wondering where did you send your email for requesting virtual ceremony? Could you please provide me the email of virtual ceremony NSW that you sent?GBWhatsApp
> Many thanks


Congo and cheers...!


----------



## elza

Waiting from 26 March this year for the pledge still nothing, no Ceremony in Brisbane at December if anyone know why ? Thank you


----------



## vegemite20

elza said:


> Waiting from 26 March this year for the pledge still nothing, no Ceremony in Brisbane at December if anyone know why ? Thank you


Hi Elza. If it helps I got approved in mid-Feb this year and had my ceremony on 29th Nov with Brisbane City Council. No ceremonies in December because of holidays but you'll surely get a date in Jan or Feb next year so hang in there. In Jan there is a big ceremony for Australia Day so quite possible that you'll get into that.


----------



## elza

vegemite20 said:


> Hi Elza. If it helps I got approved in mid-Feb this year and had my ceremony on 29th Nov with Brisbane City Council. No ceremonies in December because of holidays but you'll surely get a date in Jan or Feb next year so hang in there. In Jan there is a big ceremony for Australia Day so quite possible that you'll get into that.


Thank you


----------



## zol

JandE said:


> My wife has her ceremony tomorrow, 11 Nov 2021. 20 months after original application.
> 
> Citizenship Eligibility: 20/2/2020
> Citizenship Applied: 7/3/2020
> Citizenship Approved: 22/6/2021
> Ceremony Date: 7/11/21


That took a while, unique circumstances or bad luck?


----------



## JandE

zol said:


> That took a while, unique circumstances or bad luck?


I reckon it was Covid related delays.

_COVID-19 disruptions have varied in different locations over time and, as a result, wait times for a citizenship test appointment and a citizenship ceremony vary._

Our council are currently doing individual ceremonies for everyone, to cater for social distancing. 

Pretty sure that tests were delayed for the same reason.

Hers was still in the 90% in under 21 months bracket, not quite in the slowest 10%.


----------



## pata

Ejona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for my citizenship in early September 2020 (eligible June 2020) and I still haven't received a response. I am located in Melbourne. Is this waiting time normal? I see some of you here have applied for it at a later date and have already received a test invitation. Should I be concerned?


 I Ejona,

I am also the same from Melbourne and I applied on December 2020 but still haven't received any response. If you get any update please let me know
Thanks


----------



## vicky321

Narendra1 said:


> Hello, I applied for Australian Citizenship by Conferral on 5 January 2021. Received letter for test on 25 February 2021 to sat test on 18 March 2021 at Centrelink Service Centre, Port Augusta. Successfully passed the test but the immi acount is still showing Further Assessment as on today 8 April 2021.
> Can anybody please tell me how much time they take to approve aplication. I live in remote South Australia and as per the letter received by me, my application is being processed by Regional Citizenship Team located in Brisbane.


Hi, hope now you would have got your citizenship. coudl you let us know how much it took to change your status. As we aere asked more information. After submission, it is showing further assesment.


----------



## zol

What happens if you need to travel overseas after your citizenship application is approved buy you are still waiting for the ceremony. Do you continue to travel on the PR?


----------



## JandE

zol said:


> What happens if you need to travel overseas after your citizenship application is approved buy you are still waiting for the ceremony. Do you continue to travel on the PR?


Yes, you can't get an Australian passport until after the ceremony.


----------



## orangejuice

Can someone please help me. I have applied for citizenship in Feb 2021 but had to go overseas in April 2021 due to urgent family matter. I'm still overseas and unsure when I will be able to go back to Australia. How long can I stay overseas while my application for citizenship is on process? Can it be a ground for denial of my citizenship application? If it is denied, will I lose my permanent residence?


----------



## AJ90

pata said:


> I Ejona,
> 
> I am also the same from Melbourne and I applied on December 2020 but still haven't received any response. If you get any update please let me know
> Thanks


Same ):


----------



## chillylounge

Hi all,

Just thought I would provide an update on the citizenship application for my wife in Melbourne as I know alot of people in Victoria are still waiting on this forum.

She finally received her test invite today for an appt in Melbourne CBD (for the 22nd of Feb). Her application was submitted online on the 10th of October 2020 so all up a wait of around 15 months from submission of application to test invite.

Wishing you all the best in your citizenship journies!


----------



## AJ90

chillylounge said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I would provide an update on the citizenship application for my wife in Melbourne as I know alot of people in Victoria are still waiting on this forum.
> 
> She finally received her test invite today for an appt in Melbourne CBD (for the 22nd of Feb). Her application was submitted online on the 10th of October 2020 so all up a wait of around 15 months from submission of application to test invite.
> 
> Wishing you all the best in your citizenship journies!


Congratulations!!!
Hopefully we are not far either. I applied in November 2020.


----------



## AJ90

AJ90 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Hopefully we are not far either. I applied in November 2020.


Was it an email or in post invitation?


----------



## chillylounge

AJ90 said:


> Was it an email or in post invitation?


Just via email as applied online


----------



## Sid_110

Hi, I have a query that can I apply for citizenship for my whole family using my IMMI account or do I have to make 2 separate online applications, one for me (planning to include kids in my application) and one for my wife? My kids are under 15 so there's no general requirement or time period for stay for them. I have finished my 4 years but my wife and kids joined me in Melbourne after 7 months of my arrival. And for the fees, do I have to pay $490/- each for me and my spouse OR is it $490/- for the whole family in one application? Thanks in advance for your time. Regards


----------



## Romio2012

Hi,

I applied for my citizenship application on May 2021 in Melbourne and still no test or any update. Looks like I have to wait at least 7-8 more months to just get the test invite.

I am thinking of moving to Brisbane to speed up this process. Do you think I can get the test invite faster if I moved to Brisbane?

Thank you.


----------



## S.lc

I'm still waiting on my ceremony. Here's my timeline -

Citizenship Application: 4/8/2020
Citizenship Test: 12/5/2021
Citizenship Approved: 6/7/2021
Ceremony Date: pending

I really want to attend an online ceremony since my local council doesn't have any upcoming citizenship ceremonies.


----------



## Danit06

How long do you need to wait for the citizenship certificate to arrive after the pledge?


----------



## Danit06

S.lc said:


> I'm still waiting on my ceremony. Here's my timeline -
> 
> Citizenship Application: 4/8/2020
> Citizenship Test: 12/5/2021
> Citizenship Approved: 6/7/2021
> Ceremony Date: pending
> 
> I really want to attend an online ceremony since my local council doesn't have any upcoming citizenship ceremonies.





S.lc said:


> I'm still waiting on my ceremony. Here's my timeline -
> 
> Citizenship Application: 4/8/2020
> Citizenship Test: 12/5/2021
> Citizenship Approved: 6/7/2021
> Ceremony Date: pending
> 
> I really want to attend an online ceremony since my local council doesn't have any upcoming citizenship ceremonies.


wow, these are insane times

Timleline in VIC
Citizenship application- 21.08.2020
Citizenship test-31.07.2021
Citizenship approved 10.08.2021
Ceremony date: 26.01.2022*
*1st proposal Oct 2021 (online)- I have rejected this as I really wanted to have a face2face ceremony which was scheduled on Australia Day 26.01.2022 and was later on moved online due to Omicron- I attended the online ceremony 1 week ago- waiting for the Cert to arrive in the mail


----------



## Danit06

Romio2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for my citizenship application on May 2021 in Melbourne and still no test or any update. Looks like I have to wait at least 7-8 more months to just get the test invite.
> 
> I am thinking of moving to Brisbane to speed up this process. Do you think I can get the test invite faster if I moved to Brisbane?
> 
> Thank you.


my suggestion is to wait for 2-3 months. It usually takes ~10 to get the test sitting invitation


----------



## Danit06

Danit06 said:


> my suggestion is to wait for 2-3 months. It usually takes ~10 to get the test sitting invitation
> 
> *10 months


----------



## Danit06

AJ90 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Hopefully we are not far either. I applied in November 2020.


the processing times went up by a lot
I have applied in aug 2020 and got the test invitation June 2021.
Best of luck!


----------



## axlfan

This is Melbourne. I had to wait 14 months to get test invitation.

Oct 2020:Submitted application
Jan 28 2022 : Received notice to appear for interview and test
Feb 08 2022: (This is tomorrow) I will update this post based on what happens


----------



## TamPham

Hi everyone,
I passed the test on 15/02/2021
But my status on immi acc is still received. I’m waiting for a year to be finalised.
Does anyone have any experience like me?
Thanks .


----------



## Shing

Danit06 said:


> How long do you need to wait for the citizenship certificate to arrive after the pledge?


----------



## Shing

How long did it take to recieve your citizenship


----------



## AJ90

TamPham said:


> Hi everyone,
> I passed the test on 15/02/2021
> But my status on immi acc is still received. I’m waiting for a year to be finalised.
> Does anyone have any experience like me?
> Thanks .


I completed my test on 3rd of March mine is the same. Any updates on yours?


----------



## pinoytvchannelsme

Watch Online all your favorite pinoy TV shows online for free in HD! Our website can provide you with free daily Latest episodes of pinoy tambayan Lambingan Pinoy Tv channels


----------

